# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή siskin

## 321mitsos

καλησπερα σας

Σε λιγες ημερες θα αποκτησω ενα ζευγαρι siskin και θα ηθελα οποιος ασχολειται με αυτα τα απιθανα πουλια η γνωριζει να μου δοσει οσες συμβουλες μπορει για την σωστη βροντιδα τους αλλα και αναπαραγωγη


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αναφερεσαι σε red siskin (σπινος της Βενεζουελας )  ή καποιο αλλο ειδος;

----------


## 321mitsos

Ναι για αυτο

----------


## jk21

ενα καλο μιγμα για ιθαγενη , καταλληλο πχ και για καρδερινα balcanica ειναι οκ για μιγμα σπορων 

απο κει και περα , αυτα τα πουλακια , βαφουν με φυσικο τροπο το χρωμα τους με λουτεινη

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...nutrition1.pdf  πινακας σελ 99




> Carduelis cucullata Red siskin  original pigment   <<  lut  >>


που βρισκεται σε παρα πολλες διατροφικες πηγες , κυριως σε πρασινα σκουρα φυλλωδη λαχανικα αλλα και στο καλαμποκαλευρο  . Ο ταραξακος και ο ζωχος ειναι απο τις ιδανικοτερες αλλα και το σπανακι και αλλες εχουν αρκετη . Το πουλακι αυτο εχει γονιδιακα την ιδιοτητα την κιτρινη λουτεινη να την κανει κοκκινη στο συκωτι του . Η φυσικη αυτη χρωστικη μαλλον δεν παιζει ρολο μονο στην εμφανιση , αλλα συμβαλλει εμεσα και στην υγεια των πουλιων ,αφου αρκετες πηγες της εχουν αποτοξινωτικη δραση στους οργανισμου (πχ ο ταραξακος και ο ζωχος ) και οδηγει ενστικτωδως τα πουλια στη φυση , να επιλεγουν ταιρι με εντονα χρωματα .


Απο κει και περα μια καλη αυγοτροφη (πολλοι δινουν ετοιμες αλλα αν μπει σε διαδικασια να κανεις δικια σου , εχω πολυ καλες προτασεις ) ειναι απαραιτητη στην προετοιμασια 

Θα αναφερθω αναλυτικα στην προετοιμασια των πουλιων για την αναπαραγωγη , ευρυτερα σε ολα τα πουλακια , σε κατι που ετοιμαζω συντομα 


Θα σου πουνε ισως ατομα που ξερουν τα πουλια αυτα καλυτερα , καποια ειδικοτερα σημεια που πρεπει να προσεξεις , αλλα κατι που θα ηθελα να σου επισημανω , εινα οτι επειδη τα πουλια αυτα ζουνε σε τροπικο περιβαλλον και ζευγαρωνουν τετοια εποχη (στο νοτιο ημισφαιριο εχει φουλ ζεστη ) συχνα δεν χρειαζεται να καθονται εκει στα αυγα τους και ενστικτωδως πολλα τα παρατουν και εδω , ομως εδω αν η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι πολυ ζεστη , αυγο σημαινει παγωμα τους ... Πολλοι δουλευουν με παραμανες για το λογο αυτο , ομως συχνα τα ζευγαρια επωαζουν και μεγαλωνουν μονα τους τα μικρα . Ισως να τα ξαναπουμε στην πορεια 

Δες θεματα για την διατροφη της καρδερινας και αυγοτροφες για αυτη .Θα σου χρειαστουν μαλλον και στα δικα σου

----------


## 321mitsos

Σημερα εκανα την παραγγελια για μιγμα,αυγοτροφη,βιταμινες, και μινεραλς συν εξτρα νιζερ,chia,perila.Ο ανθρωπος που θα παρω τα πουλια και αυτος που εχει το μαγαζι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πρωτης ποιοτητας.

Λαχανικα ποσο πρεπει να δινω στην αναπαραγωγη/κανονικα?

Mενω στα δωδεκανησα ελπιζω να μην τα παρατησουν   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το ποσο θα δινεις ειναι συναρτηση του ποσο εδινε και ο εκτροφεας .Αν δεν εδινε καθολου , ξεκινας απο μια φορα την εβδομαδα και καθε εβδομαδα αυξανεις μια μερα , ωστε να τα συνηθισουν .Τα χορταρικα ειναι μονο υγεια , αρκει να δινονται καθαρα και ο οργανισμος να τα συνηθιζει ομαλα .Οσα ισως ακουσεις για διαρροιες κλπ δεν ισχυουν , ομως προτιμησε πριν τα χορταρικα και τα λαχανικα , την παροχη ημιωριμων σπορων και ο ζωχος συντομα θα υπαρχει παντου για να δινεις κλαδια με μπουμπουκια οταν κλεινει το ανθος και ο ταραξακος συχνα εμφανιζεται αναμεσα στο γρασιδι σε πολλα παρκα .Κριτης στα red siskin απο Γερμανια  , μου ειχε αναφερει οτι Γερμανος πρωταθλητης εβαφε τα πουλια του μονο με ταραξακο 


δες αν θες τα παρακατω θεματα 

*Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*


*Χορταρικά στα ιθαγενή*


*Φύτρα , βλαστημένοι σπόροι στη διατροφή των πουλιών*


*Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*



*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

**Πολυβιταμινούχα σκευάσματα για την αναπαραγωγή


*Πες μας αν θες τις μαρκες αυτων που λες οτι πηρες . Αν στην ονομασια συμπεριλαμβανεται και η εταιρια λιανικης που τα εμπορευται , τοτε μονο το ονομα του μιγματος κλπ , οχι την εταιρια , για να ειμαστε οκ με τους κανονες .Αν ειναι εταιρια χονδρικης την αναφερεις ελευθερα

----------


## 321mitsos

Εδω και κατι μηνες εχω ενα καναρινι αρσενικο και μαζευω αυτα που λες ζωχους και τετοια απο το χωραφι, τρελενετε για αυτα οσο του βαλω θα το φαει ολο.Ο εκτροφεας εδινε σιγουρα μπροκολο και μηλο γιατι μου το ειπε για ζωχο δεν ξερω αλλα θα τους δινω εγω.
Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το μιγμα και την αυγοτροφη γιατι εγινε τηλεφωνικα η παραγγελια αλλα νομιζω αυτα ειναι
μιγμα *GREG Germinabile Lucherini europei e sudamericani*
αυγοτροφη *SELENIUM Plus*
βιταμινη    ornisol BK πολυβιταμινουχο, ornisol lisovit AD3E-αναπτυξης
mix minerali Περιέχει τα παρακάτω ιχνοστοιχεία ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, νάτριο, ψευδάργυρος, μαγγάνιο στη σωστή ποσότητα και αναλόγια

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη γνωριζω τα σκευασματα που λες (εννοω ποια ειναι και τη συσταση τους , εκτος της αυγοτροφης που δεν εχω βρει καπου τα υλικα της )


και το μεν μιγμα σπορων , σιγουρα εχει φυτρικοτητα και ειναι φρεσκο με συσταση νιζερ , μαρουλοσπορο μαυρο και λευκο και ραδικι , γιατι προοριζεται για δημιουργια φυτρων 

αλλα νομιζω οτι ισως ηταν καλυτερο να επαιρνες απο την ιδια εταιρια  ( και γω παιρνω καποιους σπορους και σχεδον παντα απο αυτη κεχρι ) αν αυτη σε βολευει και καποιο κανονικο πιο πολυποικιλο μιγμα οπως  το greg cardinali , dorsonero xantogaster larell που προοριζεται για red siskin ή το greg cardellini fanelli για καρδερινες 

τα συμπληρωματα συνδιαζονται που εχεις παρει και επαρκουν 

την αυγοτροφη αν δεις οτι δεν την τρωνε και θελεις να κανεις κατι δικο σου ή να την συνδιασεις με κατι δικο σου (τριμμενα μαζι σε μουλτι ) εχω συγκεκριμενη προταση αλλα θα τα πουμε , αν το χρειαστεις

----------


## 321mitsos

Εχεις δικιο τωρα που το παρατηρω και εγω λογικα δεν θα ειναι αυτο το μιγμα μπορει ουτε η αυγοτροφη,επειδει ο εκτροφεας που θα παρω τα πουλια περνει απο εκει του ειπα να μου βαλει οτι περνει και ο εκτροφεας.
Θα τον παρω αυριο ενα τηλ να των ρωτησω πια εχει βαλει και σε 2-3 μερες θα τα εχω.
Τα πουλια θα τα εχω την αλλη βδομαδα

----------


## jk21

Η αυγοτροφη ειναι μια απο τις πολλες επωνυμες που δινουν οι εκτροφεις στα πουλακια τους και καλλιστα μπορει να ειναι μονο αυτη και να μην δινει κατι αλλο

Το μιγμα σπορων μαλλον ειναι καποιο εξτρα που παιρνει για δημιουργια φυτρων , που οπως θα δεις και στο ποστ 6 , στο συνδεσμο που σε παραπεμπω , ειναι μια σημαντικη διατροφικη πηγη , ειδικα την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης και οχι μονο  .Θα παιρνει και καποιο ως βασικο  .Ειναι σημαντικο το πρωτο τουλαχιστον διαστημα , να δινεις το ιδιο μιγμα με τον εκτροφεα που παιρνει καποιος πουλακια και οποτε κρινεις , αμα κρινεις ή αμα αναγκαστεις πχ λογω ελλεψης να αλλαξεις , αυτο να γινεται σταδιακα με παραλληλη παροχη σε ξεχωρες δυο  ταιστρες αρχικα και την ιδια στην συνεχεια , του παλιου και νεου μιγματος 


Ομως να ξερεις , για μενα τουλαχιστον , απο τα παντα που παρεχουμε στα πουλακια , το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οι ημιωριμοι σποροι της φυσης , πανω απ το βασικο ξηρης μορφης μιγμα , πανω απο τα χορταρικα , πολυ πανω απο καθε συμπληρωμα . Για μενα ... ετσι το εχω δει στην εκτροφη μου , απο την παρατηρηση μου στα ιδια τα πουλια , ετσι το εχω καταλαβει στο οτι εχω διαβασει για την διατροφη των ιθαγενων καθε τοπου στη φυση


* αν σε τυχον επομενη επιπλεον ερωτηση σου , δεν σου απαντησω αμεσα , ειναι γιατι θελω να δοθει χωρος για αλλα μελη να πουνε τη γνωμη τους και αυτα και οχι οτι δεν θα σου δωσω σημασια και σιγουρα θα τα ξαναπουμε 

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα και θα χαρουμε να μας παρουσιασεις και τα πουλακια σου

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλώς σας βρήκα  :Happy:  
Διάβαζα πριν κάτι μέρες κάπου εδώ στο φόρουμ για αυτό που λες με την φυτρα και έχω βάλει ήδη για δοκιμή από χτες φακη για τα καναρίνια που έχω.
Όταν τους τα δώσω θα πω εντυπώσεις.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Το μιγμα τελικα ειναι *GREG Cardinalini, Dorsonero, Xantogaster, Jarell*
Μείγμα αποτελούμενο από: Περίλλα άσπρη, Περίλλα καστανή , Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Κεχρί, Σπόροι κωνοφόρων, Aγριοι σπόροι (του δάσους), Γογγύλι, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Μαρόυλι άσπρο, Σουσάμι, Κιχώριον, Bella di notte, Σπόροι πεδινοί, Τριφύλι, Καναρινεία.﻿

Και ενα βιντεακι απο τα καναρινια μου

----------


## carduelis

Χωρίς να θέλω να σε επηρεάσω......πουλιά από petshop είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο....εώς πολύ μεγάλο.

Τέτοια πουλιά δεν αγοράζονται από μαγαζί.

Μόνο από εκτροφέα.

----------


## 321mitsos

Αν εννοείς για τα siskin είναι από εκτροφεα με δαχτυλίδι συλλόγου.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## carduelis

> Αν εννοείς για τα siskin είναι από εκτροφεα με δαχτυλίδι συλλόγου.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πότε είναι γεννημένα τα πουλιά ?

----------


## 321mitsos

Ρέθυμνο Κρήτης νομίζω.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## carduelis

> Ρέθυμνο Κρήτης νομίζω.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ξαναδιάβασε την ερωτηση μου....

----------


## 321mitsos

Συγγνώμη 
2016 δεν ρώτησα ακριβώς ποτε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## carduelis

> Συγγνώμη 
> 2016 δεν ρώτησα ακριβώς ποτε
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## 321mitsos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Από βδομάδα θα έχω τα πουλάκια και θα ανεβάσω κανένα βιτνεακι να μου πείτε σχόλια/γνώμες.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Η αυγό τροφή είναι αυτη.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινονται διατροφικα στοιχεια (πρωτεινη , λιπαρα κλπ ) αλλα ειναι μαλλον επαρκους πρωτεινης γιατι βλεπω οτι ειναι και για ιθαγενη και εχει αυγα μυρμηγκιων και οστρακοειδη  . Απο κει και περα απ οτι βλεπω εχει σαν βαση τα προιοντα αρτοποιιας , οπως οι περισσοτερες αν οχι ολες ετοιμες αυγοτροφες , που δεν με ενθουσιαζουν αλλα οταν επιλεγεις ετοιμη , οκ ειναι δεδομενα 

δεν ειναι παντως η selenium plus που ανεφερες αρχικα  , αν κρινω απο την εικονα

----------


## 321mitsos

Χτες παρέλαβα τα πουλάκια μετά από 3 μέρες ταξίδι, όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες είναι αρκετά στρεσαρισμενα αλλά πιστεύω σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι καλύτερα. Πως σας φαίνονται;;;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλορίζικα.
Ελπίζω να πάρουν τα πάνω τους γιατί φαίνονται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένα.

----------


## 321mitsos

Ευχαριστώ
Το καλό είναι ότι τρώνε και πίνουν νερό απλά δεν κουνιουντε πολύ. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη βγαλε φωτο τις κοιλιτσες των πουλιων μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλανε να φαινεται το δερμα 

Πιθανοτατα χρειαζονται τη χρηση φαρμακου , αν η εικονα και αυριο πρωι ειναι η ιδια αλλα δεν θελω να σου πω κατι πριν τις δω

----------


## 321mitsos

Να τα πιάσω στο χέρι η από μακριά απλά φωτογραφία;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Nα το πιασεις φυσικα και να βγαλεις την κοιλια απο κατω παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη να σου ζήσει το νέο σου ζευγάρι και να το χαίρεσαι! Καλούς απογόνους εύχομαι!  :Happy: 

Όντως φαίνονται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένα και με το δίκιο τους μετά από τόσες μέρες ταξίδι. Ελπίζω να προσαρμοστούν εύκολα. Αν θέλεις μπορείς ενδεικτικά να μας αναφέρεις την τιμή τους; Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον για να ξέρουμε που κυμαίνεται η εκτροφή τους!

----------


## 321mitsos

Jk21 να κάνω αυτό που λες αλλά έτσι όπως είναι αν τα στρεσαρω κιαλο στο τέλος θα μου μείνουν στο χέρι.δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος η να το κάνω όταν προσαρμοστουν λιγο;

Efthimis98 ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Η τιμές που βρήκα στην Ελλάδα ήταν  από 70 μέχρι και 130 το ενα από ιδιώτες πάντα.εγω το πηρα 70 το ένα.το βρήκα και Ολλανδία 30 το ένα αλλά η aegean ήθελε 80 για μεταφορά + διαβατήριο  (citis κάτι τετοιο).

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχεις δυο επιλογες ...

ειτε ρισκαρεις και βλεπουμε την κοιλια , δινοντας αν χρειαζεται , οτι δειχνει οτι μαλλον χρειαζεται ( στην Κω δυσκολα να εχεις εγκυροτερη γνωμη απο πτηνιατρο ) 

ειτε δεν ρισκαρεις να τα πιασεις και δινεις esb3 για κοκκιδια και ελπιζεις αν εχουν  , να εχουν μονο αυτο 

Προσωπικα καρδερινες , εχω πιασει παααααρα πολλες φορες .Καθε πουλι , οχι μονο ειδος , ειναι διαφορετικο ... δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω κατι αλλα εγω θα διαλεγα την πρωτη επιλογη  

Η τριτη να εδινες αντιβιωση , αντικοκκιδιακο και αντιμυκωτικο ολα μαζι χωρις να δεις κοιλια .... μονο σοβαρη δεν ειναι , για αυτο δεν στην ανεφερα στις αρχικες καν ....


Τα πουλακια δειχνουν ασχημα .Αν ειναι μικρη η επιδραση του στρες που ειχαν , αυριο θα ξυπνησουν με αρκετα καλυτερη εικονα . Δωσε μεχρι να δουμε κοιλια almora plus 1/3 φακελλακι στην 100αρα ( ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη απο φαρμακειο )

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα 
Σήμερα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τα πουλάκια ήταν πιο ενεργά δηλαδή. Κατάφερα και έβγαλα αυτές της φωτογραφίες,ελπίζω να είναι καλές γιατί δεν καθόταν ηρεμα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Άμεσος μετά την "επέμβαση"





Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το ενα που φαινεται στο βιντεο δειχνει σαφως καλυτερα . για το αλλο δεν εχουμε εικονα αλλα αν ειναι ετσι οκ 

στην κοιλια βλεπω οτι στο ενα τουλαχιστον υπαρχει σιγουρα καρινα 


και στα δυο υπαρχει σοβαρη υποψια για διογκωση στο κεντρο και προς τα δεξια (ειναι εμφανης η φλεβα απο πανω προς τα κατω που πιεζεται ) και περιπτωση megabacteria οχι ευτυχως προχωρημενη

----------


## 321mitsos

Το θυληκο είναι ακόμα καλύτερα για αυτό και δεν το έβγαλα.
Υπάρχει κάτι να τους δώσω προληπτικά η καλύτερα να περιμένουμε να δούμε πως πανε;
Σήμερα τους έβαλα και βιταμίνη στο νερό.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ειτε τους ξεκινας fungustatine καψουλα των 150 mg απο φαρμακεια , σε διαλυση που θα σου πω αν ειναι με πμ (αν σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θες να τα ξαναπιασεις στα χερια σου ) ειτε τα βγαζεις αυριο το απογευμα πριν κουρνιασουν ή Δευτερα πρωι ξανα , να δω οτι δεν μας μπερδευει η φωτο και οτι πραγματι εχουν θεμα και ξεκινας μετα .Απο τη στιγμη που επανηλθανε κινητικα , προτεινω τη δευτερη επιλογη .

----------


## krisp

Πολύ όμορφο πουλί ειδικά το αρσενικό, δημοφιλές στις εκθέσεις σχετικά, άξια κατά τη γνώμη μου..
Εγώ όμως το είχα δει πρώτη φορά όταν μου το είχε φέρει πελάτης στο μαγαζί που του είχε έρθει στο μπαλκόνι του και άνοιξε το κλουβί και μπήκε μέσα μόνο του, είχε και ωραία φωνούλα απ' ότι θυμάμαι... Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως είχα ζηλέψει λίγο...
Όλα να πάνε καλά και να γεμίσεις με μικρά...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα ήταν αρκετά πιο ζωηρά και ο αρσενικός άρχισε να κελαιδαει δειλά δειλά.




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Όντως και άρχισαν πλέον να ξεφουσκώνουν κιόλας!  :Happy:  Ωραία νέα! O αρσενικός έχει πολύ όμορφη και γλυκιά φωνή.

Αν θες πρόσθεσε λίγη κάλυψη στο κλουβί με ψεύτικα φυτά, π.χ. κάποια που μοιάζουν με κισσό και τα τυλίγεις στα κάγκελα ή όπως είναι τα κλαδάκια των Χριστουγεννιάτικων δέντρων, ώστε να μοιάζει και πιο φυσικό. Θα νιώθουν και πιο άνετα πιστεύω. Επίσης εγώ νομίζω πως οι πατήθρες είναι λίγο μεγάλες για τα siskin, όμως περίμενε να σου πουν και πιο έμπειροι στα ιθαγενή.

----------


## jk21

οτι εχω πει για υποψια megabacteria και επανεξεταση , ισχυουν ασχετα διαθεση των πουλιων

----------


## 321mitsos

Αύριο το πρωί θα κάνω την επέμβαση πάλι  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα στη παρέα και οι φωτογραφίες που είπαμε


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babis100nx

Εχει θεματάκι φιλε Δημήτρη στα καναρίνια δίνω esb3 και cosumix μαζι.. .Η δοσολογια στα καναρίνια ειναι ***** cosumix plus στο λιτρο.δε ξερω αν αλλ'αζει λόγω του οτι δεν ειναι καναρίνι.περήμενε να σου πει ο δημήτρης για σίγουρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όντως φαίνεται να έχει προβληματάκι! Περαστικά του εύχομαι. Βέβαια σκέτο αγρίμι είναι, έχει φουσκώσει το κεφάλι του και τα δάκτυλα πιο σφικτά δε μπορεί;  ::

----------


## jk21

Μπαμπη δοσολογιες που δεν δινω δημοσια , δεν θελω να αναφερονται δημοσια , οταν δεν ειναι οι αναγραφομενες στη συσκευασια των σκευασματων και για το cosumix συστηνεται απο την εταιρια ως αντιβιοτικο και οχι για κοκκιδια , δεν ειναι ιδιο με της εταιριας 

Το πουλακι μπορει να εχει και κοκκιδια (οποτε θα παρει παραλληλα και eb3 ) αλλα εχει σιγουρα θεμα με megabacteria και χρειαζεται Δημητρη να παρεις μια καψουλα των 150 mg fungustatine απ φαρμακειο 


Σου στελνω με πμ πως θα την χρησιμοποιησεις .Θα δωσεις για 12 μερες

----------


## 321mitsos

Μόλις πήρα τα φάρμακα και αύριο ξεκινάω αγωγή.
Θα βγάλω φωτο και την θυληκια μειπος έχει και αυτή το ίδιο θέμα. 

Μια ερώτηση: είναι φυσιολογικό να το παθαίνουν αυτό η είναι θέμα του εκτροφεα;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω εγκυρα για τα red siskin αλλα σε ιθαγενη ευρωπαικα , τα κοκκιδια υπαρχουν στα πουλια σε μη παθολογικο πληθυσμο ως παρασιτα και ανεβαινουν κατω απο συνθηκες στρες , οπως η αιχμαλωσια για τα πουλια της φυσης  , ο εντονα υγρος καιρος που συχνα συνοδευεται με μη ευρεση των σπορων που θελει το πουλι στην ποσοτητα που θελει , για να αποθηκευσει ενεργεια , οταν καταλαβαινει οτι ερχεται κακοκαιρια και χειμωνας , η συνυπαρξη πουλιων εκτροφης με πιασμενα και μεταδοση του προβληματος απο τα δευτερα στα πρωτα ( συχνα τα δευτερα εχουν ηδη ανοσια απο τη φυση αν ειναι ηδη ενηλικα και απλα μεταφερουν το προβλημα με τις ωοκυστες των κουτσουλιων τους , χωρις εκεινα να νοσουν ) αλλα συχνα ανεβαινουν και σε εξασθενημενο ανοσοποιητικο σε υπαρξη αλλης ασθενειας . Αν δεν μιλαμε για ατοξοπλασμα που ειναι αμεσα επιθετικο και σε οργανα εκτος των εντερων , τα αλλα κοκκιδια με υγιεινη , σωστη αγωγη και απαλοιφη της αιτιας που τα δημιουργει ,αργα ή γρηγορα σταματανε να ειναι προβλημα 

Το megabacteria μαλλον υπαρχει σαν μυκητας στον προστομαχο των πουλιων , οχι ομως σε ποσοτητα σημαντικη και για αγνωστους λογους πολλαπλασιαζεται ραγδαια και γινεται παθογονο .Δεν υπαρχει κατι σιγουρο για το πως μεταδιδεται και αν υπαρχει σε ολα ή σε καποια πουλια .Στην Ελλαδα εχουμε κυριως προβλημα σε πιασμενα ιθαγενη και σε αρκετες καρδερινες major (αυτες καποια στιγμη ή και καθε χρονο , εισαγονται απ εξω , δεν ειναι ντοπιο υποειδος )  και στην Κυπρο το προβλημα ειναι πιο εκτεταμενο κυριως στα πουλια που ανεφερα αλλα και σε καναρινια περισσοτερο 

Αυτα απο επαφες που εχω με εκτροφεις .Δεν ειναι επιστημονικο δεδομενο  . Βελγιο , Ολλανδια και Ιταλια παντως πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζουν πολυ προβλημα .... εντελως τυχαια  αυτες ειναι και οι χωρες που φαρμακωνουν στο φουλ τα πουλια τους και καλα για προληψη (η ιταλια νομιζω οχι τοσο )  ....

----------


## 321mitsos

Μου φαίνεται η θυληκια μας βγήκε ατιθαση η απλά θέλει το φαγητό του....

----------


## 321mitsos

Η θυληκια...

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο ειναι θολες αλλα δεν βλεπω μαλλον διογκωση σε αυτη 

εχει ενα ερεθισμο στο συκωτι αλλα συχνα μπορει να εμφανιστει και χωρις ερεθισμο των εντερων 

βγαλε αυριο καθαρες οπως στο αρσενικο

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα σας  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

esb3 και fungustatine αμεσοτατα και σε αυτο !!! αυτο εχει σιγουρο θεμα και με κοκκιδια εκτος απο megabacteria

----------


## 321mitsos

Οκ ευχαριστώ πάω άμεσος να της βάλω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Το αρσενικό προσπαθεί να κοιμηθεί κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας σήμερα. Είναι λογικο;;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οχι και δειχνει οτι δεν παει καλα . δωσε σιγουρα διαλλυμα μερικες σταγονες καθε τοσο στο στομα 

να το εχεις σε φουλ ζεστη διπλα σε θερμοπομπο ή θερμαντικο σωμα 

βγαλε κοιλια να δω αν επιδεινωθηκε

----------


## 321mitsos

Το πηρα και το έβαλα μέσα στο σπίτι. Θα δω πως πάει και αν ειναι τα ιδια θα το βγάλω φωτο για να μην το στρεσαρω τώρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

να το βγαλεις ετσι κι αλλιως .Μεσα θα ζεσταθει και απλα θα δειχνει λιγο καλυτερα αλλα δεν γινεται καλα απο αυτο και μονο , αν υπαρχει επιδεινωση

----------


## 321mitsos

Μόλις τώρα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη βγαλε αμεσα κοιλια , δωσε σταγονες απο διαλλυμα almora plus και αν δεν βγαλεις αμεσα την κοιλια πες μου τι αντιβιωση εχεις , να δωσεις αμεσα στο στομα ρισκαροντας (αν και θα ηθελα πρωτα την κοιλια ) αφου το πουλι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση δεν θα εχει πολυ χρονο ζωης δυστυχως ...  δωσε σιγουρα στο στομα και διαλλυμα απο τα φαρμακα

δωσε και αραιωμενο βρασμενο κροκο στο στομα , τον οποιο να εχεις διαλυσει στο διαλλυμα almora

----------


## ninos

Ότι λέει ο Δημήτρης. Ενα καλοριφέρ δίπλα στο κλουβι επίσης βοηθά.. 

Η διατροφή του επίσης πρέπει να είναι πολύ πιο λιπαρή τώρα. Σε ένα μικρό μπολάκι, μπορείς να του βάλεις νιζερ,καναβουρι

----------


## 321mitsos

Τι αντιβιωση παιδια;;

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη χωρις να σταματησεις την αγωγη με τα υπολοιπα , αν ειναι εφικτο βρες την baytril 0.5 % απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη και φαρμακα αν εχετε εκει (για κοτες , γατες κλπ )  .Αν δεν εχετε πηγαινε και παρε την augmentin 250 mg απο φαρμακειο  (σκονη σε μπουκαλι για ποσιμο εναιωρημα ) και μια συρριγκα του 1ml . Οποια παρεις (να το κανεις αμεσα ) γραψε μου εδω , να σου στειλω δοσολογια

----------


## 321mitsos

βρηκα baytril και almora plus.
Περιμενω δοσολογια και τροπο χορηγησης.

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω με πμ

----------


## 321mitsos

Παιδιά το αρσενικό δεν τα κατάφερε και μόλις απεβίωσε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα ρε Δημήτρη! Λυπάμαι! Εύχομαι να γίνει καλά το θηλυκό τουλάχιστον. Από τη στιγμή που είδαμε τη φωτογραφία, απογοητεύτηκα γιατί φαινόταν άσχημα τα πράγματα.

----------


## 321mitsos

Και φαινόταν πολύ καλά πριν 2-3 μέρες. Πως έγινε έτσι τόσο ξαφνικα;;

----------


## amastro

Κρίμα. Κάνε την προσπάθειά σου να γίνει καλά το θηλυκάκι τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Και φαινόταν πολύ καλά πριν 2-3 μέρες. Πως έγινε έτσι τόσο ξαφνικα;;


Μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήθηκαν στο ταξίδι τους από Κρήτη σε Κω και να επιδεινώθηκε η κατάσταση. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάς ότι τα πουλιά κρύβουν όποια ασθένεια έχουν ώστε να μην γίνουν στόχοι-θηράματα. Συνήθως όταν εκδηλώνουν τα συμπτώματα (ακινησία, νωθρότητα, φούσκωμα, υπνηλία) ο χρόνος μετράει αντίστροφα, όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης άλλωστε.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη λυπαμαι ... δεν προλαβαμε . Κινητικα μπορει να το εβλεπες καλυτερα αλλα εξ αρχης ειχε θεμα και απο τις 29 , 30 ειχαμε δει και εναρξη του προβληματος ορατα στην κοιλια (μπορει να ηταν και νωριτερα ετσι απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ηρθαν φουσκωμενα και απλα η επιδεινωση ηταν σιγα σιγα και ειχαν δειξει το προβλημα μολις φτασανε , γιατι ισως ηταν εξαντλημενα απ το ταξιδι ) .  Ισως να επρεπε να ξεκινησουν αντιβιωση και οχι μονο αντικοκκιδιακο και για megabacteria απο τις 30 του μηνα , αλλα επειδη δεν ειχαν φουσκωμενο πτερωμα , ειπα να μην μπλεξεις τρια φαρμακα εξ αρχης  . Αν και η κοιλια ειναι μωβ απο την εμφανη αιμοραγια στη σημερινη φωτο που προλαβες να μου στειλεις πριν φυγει το ατυχο πουλακι




 πιστευω οτι η αιμοραγια οφειλεται σε μικροβιο και οχι κοκκιδια , που απλα δεν προλαβες να αναχαιτισεις ή το baytril  δεν ειχε δραση πανω του , παροτι ισχυρο φαρμακο .Καποιο αλλο πουλακι μελους μας  , με κεφαλι μεσα τη Δευτερα το βραδυ ,ξεκινησε αγωγη και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα  και ηταν ακριβως απο την επομενη το πρωι .Το ενα ατυχο το αλλο τυχερο .... 

Δες και τα σημερινα νεα του 




> *Απ: Ola kalytera!*Σήμερα το πουλάκι ειναι σαν να μήν έχει τίποτα.Ολη μέρα καλει τον αδερφό της και εκείνος απαντάει,ειναι πολυ ζωήρη και γενικα πιστεύω οτι ξεφύγαμε τον βασικό κινδνο.Της έδωσα και σήμερα baytril το οποιο ουσιαστικά το ζητησε μόνη της οταν την είχα στα χέρια,απλα ανοιξε στόμα χωρις να την πιέσω και τις έδωσα και η καρίνα δέιχνει καλυτερα!




Θελω να μας βαλεις την κοιλια του θηλυκου και να μας πεις αν ειναι κινητικο ή εχει αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα του

----------


## 321mitsos

Τα πουλια οπως ειπαμε ηταν 3 μερες σε ταξιδι,δεν ξερω αν ητανε ειδη αρρωστα απο τον εκτροφεα η αν αρρωστησαν στο δρομο.
το κλουβι που μου τα εβαλε ηταν ενα κλουβι μεταφορας με διαστασεις περιπου 35χ20χ10 με το νερο,φαγητο μεσα σε αυτο και λιγο υλικο κατω,πιστευω οτι εκει αρρωστησαν.\
Σε τοσο μικρο χωρο και λογικα θα ειχε πεσει αρκετο νερο κατω θα ηταν μουσκεμα κατω και αυτα συν οτι εκανε λιγο κρυο εκεινες τις μερες (5 βαθμουσ το βραδυ).τι λετε?

το θυληκο τωρα φαινεται παρα πολυ καλα.ειναι πολυ κινητικο και οταν ειναι η κοιλια του φαινεται ενταξει δηλαδη οταν ειναι σε κινηση δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο.σε μια φαση το ειδα και εκατσε λιγο και φουσκωσε αλλα οχι πολυ.
θα το δω και αυριο και θα βγαλω φωτο.

χτες που μιλησα με τον εκτροφεα μου ειπε αν πεθανει θα μου στειλει αλλο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ό,τι και να γίνει Δημήτρη, να τηρήσεις αυστηρά καραντίνα σε διαφορετικό κιόλας χώρο! Σε καμία περίπτωση πριν να περάσουν 40 μέρες.

----------


## 321mitsos

Στον ιδιο χωρο εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια και μπατζις.να μεταφερω αλλου την θυλικια??

----------


## jk21

Να προσεχεις να ειναι σε καποια αποσταση και να το περιποιεισαι τελευταιο μετα τα αλλα .Να πλενεις μετα καλα τα χερια σου , για να μην μεταδωσεις αργοτερα με την αφη κατι στα αλλα  

Τρεις ημερες τετοια πουλια σε μεταφορα , ειναι απολυτα λογικο να συμβει κατι τετοιο με αυξημενες πιθανοτητες . Ακομα και να εχουν τελειωσει στο μιγμα τους αγαπημενους τους σπορους και παροτι να υπαρχουν σποροι , να τους λειπουν καποιοι αγαπητοι , ειναι ικανο στοιχειο για να τα στρεσσαρει και το στρες μπορει να αυξησει διαφορα προβληματα που τα πουλια κουβαλανε σε ισορροπια μεσα τους , ανατρεψιμη ομως σε τετοιες συνθηκες 

Ειναι εκτος Ελλαδας και κανει τοσο πολυ; Νομιζω ειχες αναφερει τοπο ή ειναι ιδεα μου; σαν να θυμαμαι Ελλαδα . Αν εινα Ελλαδα να κοιταξεις να μειωσεις οσο γινεται αυτο το χρονο και το πουλι σιγουρα να εχει δυο ταιστρες , μια με το μιγμα του φουλ και μια αλλη με ηλιοσπορο ψιλο , νιζερ , κανναβουρι που συνηθως ειναι καποιος απο τους τρεις ο αγαπημενος των πουλιων

----------


## 321mitsos

Είναι από Κρήτη αλλά έκατσε μια μέρα Αθήνα.δεν είναι καλύτερα να έρθει με ένα κλουβακι κανονικο αντί αυτό το πράγμα μεταφοράς;;
Λογικά θα μου στείλει άλλο και θα κανονίσω να γίνει το ταξίδι του πουλιου 2 μέρες.

----------


## jk21

Αν ηταν μονο μια μερα , καλα θα ηταν ενα μικρο κλουβι να δεχεται λιγο φως για να μην τρομαζει και στρεσσαρεται με την αλλαγη προσωπων και εικονων γυρω του 

Για περισσοτερες μερες δεν ξερω ... Για αρρωστα πουλια , το μικρο κλουβι ειναι οκ και ισως το πιο σωστο , μεχρι να γινουν οκ αλλα για υγειη ... δεν ξερω . Ας ακουσουμε γνωμες μελων που ισως μετακινησανε πουλια για πανω απ μια μερα

----------


## 321mitsos

Η θυληκια σήμερα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη πραττεις οτι νομιζεις εσυ , η θεση μου ομως ειναι να γινει ελεγχος αμεσα της κοιλιας της .Το οτι δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα δεν λεει κατι και ειδικα σε megabacteria που θα δεις πουλια να κινουνται κανονικοτατα σε αρχικα σταδια και αρκετες φορες και στα κοκκιδια . Το πουλακι στις πρωτες φωτο ειχε και αυτο καποιο θεμα

----------


## 321mitsos

Μόλις την έβγαλα...
Πως σας φαίνεται;;

----------


## jk21

Aγωγη σιγουρα για megabacteria (ειναι εμφανης η μπαλιτσα )   να συμπληρωσει 12 μερες με τον ιδιο τροπο και δοσολογια οπως στο αλλο και καλα ειναι να εχει και αυτο esb3 μαζι , γιατι εχει συκωτι διογκωμενο .Αν το πουλακι ξαφνικα φουσκωσει ενδιαμεσα , αμεσα σε εντονη ζεστη , baytril με χορηγηση οπως σου ειπα στο ατυχο αρσενικο και ηλεκτρολυτες , ενω θα του δωσεις 1 σταγονα konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακεια στο στομα  , που θα παρεις με συρριγκα μεσα απο τη γυαλινη αμπουλα .Δες να υπαρχει διαθεσιμο αν χρειαστεις στο φαρμακειο .Μην δινεις πριν υπαρξει προβλημα

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη   και  σε  όσους  μας   βλέπουν  μάλλον  πως  πρέπει   να  αναθεωρήσουμε    πολλά  από  αυτά  που  έχουμε   μάθει  μέχρι  τώρα   στις  ασθένειες  ακόμα  και  στα  φάρμακα  και  στις  θεραπείες.  Ένα  παράδειγμα   μόνο   πολλές  φορές   βλέπουμε  διογκωμένη   κοιλιά   σε  μια  από  τις  ασθένειες   γράφει   ο  ένας   γιατρός   διογκωμένη  κοιλία   στα  συμπτώματα   οπότε  έχουμε  πολλά  συμπτώματα   που  έχουν  αυτό   και  όχι  μόνο   τα  μεγαβακτήρια.  Άλλο   το  Baytril  επίσης   στην  ελληνική  βιβλιογραφία  γράφει   από   100  ως   300  ppm  κάτι  ανά  λίτρο  νερού  πολλές   φορές   κατά  καιρούς   έχουμε   σε  διαφορετικά   μέρη   της  Ελλάδος  να  ακούω  θεραπεία   για  5   ml   Baytril  0,5  σε  125   ml  νερού  κάτι  που  πάει   μακράν  από  την  δοσολογία   του  προϊόντος   εδώ   στο  Ηράκλειο   δώσανε   δοσολογία   Baytril   0,5   60  ml   στο  1  λίτρο   νερού  και  εδώ  όμως   ο   γιατρός  γράφει   για   την  ορνίθωση   200  mg    στο  1  λίτρο   κάτι  που  σημαίνει   40  ml  Baytril  0,5  στο  λίτρο  νερού.  Η  κτηνίατρος  η  Πατρίτσια  λέει  ότι  το  1  τέταρτο  των  εγκλωβισμένων  πουλιών  στην  Ελλάδα  έχει  ορνίθωση  μεγάλο  ποσοστό   για  μένα.   Και  η  καραντίνα  ακόμα   μπορεί  να  πάρει   90   μέρες   αν  χρειαστεί   να  κάνουμε  για  ορνίθωση  θεραπεία  αφού   είναι  για   45   μέρες   στα  χλαμύδια.  Έχω  και  άλλα   να  πω  αλλά   ας   μη   σας   κουράσω  άλλο……….

----------


## jk21

Aνδρεα το φορουμ αυτο που μπορει να κανει , ειναι να μεταφερει την πληροφορια και αν ειναι εφικτο να την μεταφερει τεκμηριωμενη .Σε θεματα ασθενειων ολοι μπορει να εχουμε γνωμη ομως η εγκυρη (σωστη ή λαθος την κρινει πολλες φορες δικαια ή αδικα το αποτελεσμα ) ειναι μονο των πτηνιατρων .Αν μαλιστα ειναι κοινη σε ολους θα επρεπε να ειναι μη αμφισβητισιμη 

Στο θεμα του baytril που αναφερεις , θα σε παραπεμψω σε παλιο μου ποστ

*Άρρωστες καρδερίνες από γέννα. ποστ 72*οπου οι υπολογισμοι μου δειχνανε πραγματι μεγαλυτερη διαλυση απο οτι συνηθιζουμε να ακουμε  . Πιστευω και γω οτι πρεπει να ειναι περισσοτερο απ 1 ml στα 100 νερου αλλα ουτε οτι ειναι απολυτα σωστη μπορω να πω , παρα να παραθεσω τον εγκυρο πιστευω τροπο υπολογισμου , ουτε συμφωνω στην  παροχη της σε αυτη τη δοσολογια σε καθε περιπτωση αγωγης με το φαρμακο .Οταν εχουμε πουλι που ειναι χαλια και δεν πινει καν νερο ,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι οπου μου ζητιεται να πω την γνωμη μου , η δοσολογια που ειναι παντα σχεδον στο στομα , ειναι υπολογισμενη με οσα συστηνει σε mg η επιστημη . Σε ασφαλεις περιπτωσεις που δεν παιζεται η αμεσα η ζωη του πουλιου προτιμω την ηπια του 1 ml που γνωριζουμε , γιατι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σε μη ανθεκτικα βακτηρια να κανουμε χρηση στο εσχατο των ... εσχατων οπλων . Ο Δημητρης στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ... ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεω , οπως και ο αλλος φιλος που ανεφερα .Απλα στο πουλακι του Δημητρη ηταν ηδη αργα ...




> και μια που αναφερθηκε ο gonzo για αλλο εψαχνα ,για baytril βρηκα ..
> 
> http://www.cardellino.it/sitoweb/html/vet46.htm
> 
> 
> Il dosaggio corretto del Baytril dipende ovviamente dalla concentrazione. Riferendosi ad un litro di acqua da bere bisogna somministrare 8 cc se la concentrazione e` del 2,5%, 4 cc se e` del 5%, 2 cc se e` del 10%. Il trattamento deve durare non meno di 7 giorni.
> Gino Conzo
> 
> Η σωστή δοσολογία των Baytril εξαρτάται προφανώς από την συγκέντρωση. Αναφερόμενοι σε ένα λίτρο πόσιμου νερού πρέπει να χορηγείται 8 cc αν η συγκέντρωση είναι από 2,5%, 4 cc από 5% αν είναι, αν είναι 2 cc από 10%. Η θεραπεία θα πρέπει να διαρκούν λιγότερο από 7 ημέρες.
> ...

----------


## 321mitsos

Ωραία αυτά που λέτε και ενημερωτικά.
Πρώτη φορά τα ακούω και μαθαίνω.
Η θυληκια τώρα κάθετε και έχει φουσκοσει ελαφρώς χωρίς να δείχνει να θέλει να κοιμηθεί.μου φαίνεται απλά σαν να ξεκουραζεται.

----------


## jk21

οταν αρχιζει να πεφτει ο ηλιος αρχιζει και κρυωνει ... εχει ετσι κι αλλιως θεμα 

Γνωριζεις αν στην εκτροφη που γεννηθηκε ηταν σε εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο χωρο;

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω σε εσωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## jk21

Ασχετα με το που βρισκοτανε , μεχρι να καθαρισει απο κατω το πουλακι , καλα ειναι να το εχεις μεσα

----------


## 321mitsos

Το θυληκο φαίνεται μια χαρά μην το ματιαξω.το καλό είναι ότι δεν το έχω δει να φουσκονει κατά την ημέρα ούτε να προσπαθεί να κοιμηθεί.

----------


## carduelis

Χωρις να το παιξω ξερόλας .....δυστυχως βγήκα αληθινός.

ΔΕΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ PETSHOP.........και ειδικά ιθαγενή. (και πόσο μάλλον με ταξίδι)

Πραγματικά κρίμα....

Βάλε μέσα το πουλάκι μήπως σωθεί....αν και το βλέπω χλωμό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη νομίζω πως ο Δημήτρης έχει ήδη αναφέρει πως είναι από εκτροφέα στην Κρήτη.

----------


## 321mitsos

Ακριβός είναι από εκτροφεα. 
Τέλος της εβδομάδας αν πάνε όλα καλά έρχεται το νέο αρσενικό. Θα του δώσω μια άλλη ευκαιρία,για να δούμε.

----------


## carduelis

> Βασίλη νομίζω πως ο Δημήτρης έχει ήδη αναφέρει πως είναι από εκτροφέα στην Κρήτη.


Εστω...

Αγοραζουμε ποτέ κάτι το οποίο δεν έχουμε δει ?

Και πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για ζωντανό οργανισμό.

Τι να πω ?

----------


## carduelis

> Ακριβός είναι από εκτροφεα. 
> Τέλος της εβδομάδας αν πάνε όλα καλά έρχεται το νέο αρσενικό. Θα του δώσω μια άλλη ευκαιρία,για να δούμε.


Αυτο θα το πληρώσεις ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα βέβαια και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ορισμένες φορές ωστόσο είναι αναγκαίο, για να κάνω και το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Αυτή η συζήτηση αν έχει από κάποιον ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να δημοσιευτεί και νέο θέμα ή ακόμη και να δημιουργηθεί και ολόκληρο άρθρο για αυτό.

Αλλά ας περιοριστούμε εδώ, μη χαλάσουμε το θέμα του φίλου μας.  :Happy0062:  (για το θέμα του post #91)

----------


## 321mitsos

Το πουλί όχι μόνο μεταφορικά και κλουβί. 
Και δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο σε αυτό αλλά εδώ που είμαι σε νησί δεν γίνετε να δω και να τα παρω μόνος μου.
Είναι ένα ρίσκο που ήξερα και πήρα. 
Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ταλαιπωρηθηκαν πάρα πολύ και για αυτό αυτό πέθανε το αρσενικό και το θυληκο είναι ετσι.
Αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα είναι πιο γρήγορη η μεταφορά, μόνο 2 μέρες και σε νορμάλ κλουβί.

----------


## carduelis

> Το πουλί όχι μόνο μεταφορικά και κλουβί. 
> Και δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο σε αυτό αλλά εδώ που είμαι σε νησί δεν γίνετε να δω και να τα παρω μόνος μου.
> Είναι ένα ρίσκο που ήξερα και πήρα. 
> Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ταλαιπωρηθηκαν πάρα πολύ και για αυτό αυτό πέθανε το αρσενικό και το θυληκο είναι ετσι.
> Αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα είναι πιο γρήγορη η μεταφορά, μόνο 2 μέρες και σε νορμάλ κλουβί.


Μονο 2 μέρες ?

----------


## 321mitsos

Ναι θα φύγει λογικά Πέμπτη απόγευμα από Ρέθυμνο και Παρασκευή μεσημέρι από Αθήνα για Κω. 
Πιο γρήγορα δεν γίνετε.

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα 
Η θυληκια σήμερα...

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει ακομα θεμα  . το υπολοιπο  μισο της καψουλας  για τις αλλες 6 μερες , το διαλυεις σε 200 ml νερο λιγοτερο απο οσο το πρωτο μισο (μην αναφερεις δημοσια ποσοτητα αν δεν καταλαβες ) 

Συνεχιζεις το esb3 οταν βαζεις το διαλλυμα στην ποτιστρα , στην ιδια διαλυση με πριν

----------


## 321mitsos

Το αρσενικό θα είναι εδώ το Σάββατο,ξέρει κανείς κανένα αντί στρες μειπος το χρειαστεί;;

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα 
Ήρθε χτες τελικά το πουλάκι και φαίνεται μια χαρά. 
Του είπα να το βάλει σε κλουβακι με κάλυμμα γύρω γύρω για να μην τρομάζει εύκολα που νομίζω ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.
Είναι 2 χρόνον αυτό. 
 Δεύτερη μέρα και τραγουδάει.φτου φτου  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι κάνει Δημήτρη το θηλυκό; Το αρσενικό συνεχίζει να είναι δραστήριο; Να κρατήσεις και καραντίνα σίγουρα σε διαφορετικούς χώρους.

----------


## 321mitsos

Το θυληκο τα πάει μια χαρά. 
Δεν μου έχει δείξει σημάδια ότι χειρότερευει.θα έλεγα ότι είναι 90% εντάξει.
Έχω βάλει και το αρσενικό σε απόσταση όμως να έχουν οπτική επαφή να μην είναι μόνο του.
Άλλες 2 μέρες από τα φάρμακα.
Ναι το αρσενικό είναι πολύ δραστηριο και τραγουδάει σχεδόν όλοι μέρα. 
Καμία σχέση με το αλλο...
Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω κανένα βιτνεακι που τραγουδάει.

----------


## 321mitsos

Πρώτη φορά στην κάμερα έχει λίγο τρακ  :Happy:

----------


## 321mitsos

Πήρα κάτι σκουλήκια, να τους τα δώσω έτσι η να ριξω καυτό νερό πρωτα;

----------


## legendguards

> Πήρα κάτι σκουλήκια, να τους τα δώσω έτσι η να ριξω καυτό νερό πρωτα;


Αν δεν ειναι ζωντανα δεν χρειαζεται 

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Ζωντανά ειναι

----------


## jk21

Τα νεκρα Αντωνη ειναι ηδη βρασμενα; γιατι δεν χρειαζονται;

----------


## legendguards

> Τα νεκρα Αντωνη ειναι ηδη βρασμενα; γιατι δεν χρειαζονται;


Η λογικη λεει οτι θα ειναι βρασμενα η αποστειρωμενα



> Ζωντανά ειναι



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

> Ζωντανά ειναι


Αν ειναι ζωντανα θα τα βαλεις για 15 δευτερολεπτα σε ζεματιστο νερο και θα τα βαλεις να στραγγιστουν σε απορροφητικο χαρτι

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καθαρισε τα πρωτα απο οτι βλεπω εχουν περασει στο σταδιο που γινονται σκαθαρια β γαλτα αυτα γιατι ειναι πολυ σκληρα και δεν ειναι ευκολοχνεθτα.μετα οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια αμα βρεις κανα ασπρο σκουλικακι και εισαι σγουρος οτι δεν εχ ει κατι μπορεις να το δωσεις και ετσι επισης μπορεις να κανεις αναπαραγωγη απο τα mealworms δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο,θα εισαι σγουρος και για την υγεια των σκουλικιων

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Άσπρα υπάρχουν τα bigatini τα οποία βάζουν για ψάρεμα και τα βρίσκεις πολύ εύκολα και φρέσκα.
Κάπου είχα δει κιόλας ότι τα δίναν και σε πουλάκια. Σε ζεστό νερό και μετά τα δίναν. 
Έχετε δώσει ποτέ η ακουσει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάντως όντως η εκτροφή τους είναι εύκολη και γνωρίζεις και από που προέρχονται και τι τρώνε. Μπορείς επίσης να παρέχεις και ό,τι θέλεις να περάσει στα πουλιά (π.χ. σουπιοκόκκαλο κ.λπ.). Πληροφορίες μπορείς να δεις στο άρθρο: Εκτροφή mealworms.

Καλύτερα ό,τι είναι να δώσεις να είναι βρασμένο.

----------


## adreas

Τα   μαύρα   που  φαίνονται   είναι  ψόφια  και  έχει  πολλά    εγώ  θα  τα   έβραζα  εγώ εκτρέφω  σκουλήκια  αλλά  για  να πω  την  αλήθεια  έχουμε  μπει   σε  ένα τρυπάκι    ότι καρδερίνα  και  ιθαγενή   δεν  μεγαλώνουν   χωρίς αυτά  είναι μύθος  βραστό  αυγό με  μια  αυγοτροφή για ιθαγενή  στο μούλτι  και είσαι εντάξει .

----------


## jk21

Λογικη Αντωνη στο εμποριο δεν υπαρχει . Υπαρχουν νομοι (αν ελεγχετε η τηρηση τους ) μονο σε συσκευασμενα που συσκευαζονται κατω απ καποιους κανονες . Πολλοι δινουν χωρις να εχουν συναντησει ή να νομιζουν οτι δεν εχουν συναντησει προβληματα (πολλα δεν φαινονται αμεσως ) .Προσωπικα νεκρο σκουληκι που δεν εχω δει τη διαδικασια εκτροφης και θανατωσης , δε θα εδινα . Τα κατεψυγμενα αν ειναι και απο εταιρια με παρελθον στο χωρο που αν δημιουργουσε μαζικα προβληματα , θα ηταν γνωστα , τα εμπιστευομαι 


 pigatini ή αλλιως pinkies ή αλλιως μυγοσκουληκο .....

Kαλλιεργεια ... θα το δινατε; δεν αναφερομαι σε ελεγχομενη εκτροφη και κατεψυγμενο με το οποιο παγωνουν σκοτωνονται τα παρασιτα που κουβαλα πανω του . Ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι φορεις (οχι μονο αυτα ) των σκουληκιων που παρασιτουν στα εντερα των πουλιων

----------


## adreas

Τα  συγκεκριμένα  σκουλήκια   τα  φέρνουνε  από  Ιταλία  και  είναι  από  κρέας  κότας  η  μύγες  είναι   μεγάλες  αλλά  και  αυτές   είναι   υβρίδια  πετάνε  20  εκατοστά  και  κάθονται  εγώ  ζωντανό   δεν  θα  έδινα   αλλά  έχω  δώσει   βρασμένο  για  4  λεπτά   μετά  σε  ρίχνω  το  νερό   το  καυτό   και  βάζω  παγωμένο   έτσι   το   στρες  αυτό  από το ζεστό στο  κρύο  δεν αντέχει  κανένα μικρόβιο.  Μετά  τα  βάζω  σε  χαρτί  κουζίνας   πάνω σε  σχάρα  και  τα  αφήνω  καμιά  10αριά  ώρες και  τα  βάζω σε  μερίδες  στην  κατάψυξη.  Βρώμικη  δουλειά  ειδικά στο βράσιμο!!!

----------


## jk21

κανε τα λεπτα 12 με 15 για την σαλμονελλα Ανδρεα , για σιγουρια .Εχει αναπτυξει ανθεκτικοτητα

----------


## 321mitsos

Άρα όπως είπε και ο Ανδρέας καλύτερα είναι να μην τους δίνουμε καθόλου.
Δεν είναι ότι έχουν κάποιο μοναδικό συστατικό που το έχουν ανάγκει τα πουλια μας.
Λογικά πιστεύω εγώ στη φύση το τρώνε γιατί έχει οπως ξέρουμε πολλές  πρωτεΐνες
Αντί να φάει 200 σπόρους τρώει ένα σκουλήκι.
Τώρα εμείς τους έχουμε όλα τα καλά πχ μιγματα,αυγο-αυγοτροφη,λαχανικά,φρούτα κ.α σε αφθονία. 
Γιατί τότε να τους δώσουμε και να πάρουμε το ρίσκο;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ίσως είναι πιο κοντά στη φύση τους και ικανοποιείται το ένστικτο των πουλιών κυρίως αυτόν που η εκτροφή τους είναι πρόσφατη αλλά και η δική μας ματαιοδοξία ίσως, ίσως επειδή θέλουμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η πρωτεΐνη επαρκεί για τα πουλιά (αλήθεια ποιος κάθεται να μετράει ποσοστά πρωτεΐνης που παίρνουν συνολικά από το αυγό ή άλλες τροφές; σίγουρα μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα) που έχουν ανάγκη σε υψηλότερα ποσοστά. Αυτά τουλάχιστον σκέφτομαι τώρα εγώ πρόχειρα... δεν ξέρω όμως αν αξίζει το ρίσκο.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ολες οι αυγοτροφες ουτε με επαρκη πρωτεινη για ιθαγενη , ουτε ποιοτικες και κυριως δεν τρωγονται παντα επαρκως απο τα ιθαγενη .Αν τα πουλια σου τρωνε αυγο βραστο , μην φοβασαι αν δινεις και καλο μιγμα σπορων .Ομως αν μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις ποιοτικο σκουλικι , ισως βοηθησει αν το τρωνε αρκετα , στη αποτομη αναπτυξη των πουλιων τις πρωτες μερες , πραγμα πολυ κρισιμο στα ιθαγενη , που εχουν ακομα ισχυρο το ενστικτο της γενετικης εκκαθαρισης και συχνα εγκαταλειπουν μικρα που δεν βλεπουν να αναπτυσονται γρηγορα , κατι που τα καναρινια το αποδεχονται πιο ευκολα

----------


## adreas

Ένα  μυστικό  αν  το κλουβί είναι  μεγάλο  αφήνω   τα  μικρά  μέσα  και  τα  απογαλακτίζουν  μόνα  τους  μη  φοβάστε  αυτά  ξέρουν  μόλις  τα  μικρά  τα  καινούργια  βγουν και τα  δει ο μπαμπάς  τα  σταματάει  άμεσα  έτσι  αυτά  δεν στρεσάρονται   πολύ  ως  καθόλου  δεν χάνω  μικρά  έτσι.

----------


## IscarioTis

321mitsos αυτα τα ασπρα σκουλικια που σου λεω ειναι απο αυτα που πηρες αλλα αυτα που εχουν στο εμποριο ειναι 2-3 βδομαδων οποτε χανουν το ασπρο χρωμα τους και γινεται καφε που ειναι πιο σκληρα σε σχ εση με τα ασπρα.οτι σκουλικια β λεπεις στο εμποριο μπορει να γινει και αναπαραγωγη το ολο θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει σωστη θερμοκρασια για τα μικρα -αυγα τα ενηλικα αντεχουν 2-3 βαθμους πανω - κατω αναλογως το ειδος βεβαια,οταν πεσει η θερμοκρασια μερικα αλλαζουν τον μεταβολισμο τους και γινονται αργα ή δεν κοινουνται καθολου οταν η θερμοκρασια ερθει στους βαθμους που πρεπει τοτε "ξυπνανε"
Παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι φτου φτου

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Αλλάζουν  δέρμα   όταν  είναι  άσπρα  και  κρατάει   μια  μέρα  τότε  είναι  καλό  να  το  δίνεις  που  είναι  μαλακό  ζωντανό.

----------


## 321mitsos

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες τα έβαλα μαζί. Για να δούμε. 
Χτες τα είδα και ταιζαν το ένα το αλλο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλά νέα το γεγονός ότι ταΐζονται! Έχουν πυρώσει από τώρα; Ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει στο θηλυκό ρυθμικά; 

Οι μόνες παρατηρήσεις που έχω εγώ να κάνω είναι οι πατήθρες να ήταν ξύλινες αντί για πλαστικές, είναι πιο φυσικό και πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει και τα πουλιά να νιώθουν πιο άνετα. Μπορείς είτε να αγοράσεις εσύ καβίλιες είτε να φτιάξεις δικές σου πατήθρες. Επίσης θα έβαζα αλλιώς τις δύο χαμηλότερες πατήθρες. Την άσπρη πιο χαμηλά και στη μέση των δύο άλλων και την άλλη ίσως χαμηλά πάλι σε κάποια από τις δύο άκρες.

Για τις καβίλιες μπορείς να δεις εδώ: Ερωτήσεις για κατασκευή ξύλινων πατήθρων και για την κατασκευή δικών σου μπορείς να δεις τα θέματα: Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!, Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!!

να σου πω την αληθεια και με δεδομενο το προβλημα με το ατυχο πουλακι και την υποψια που δεν ειχε συνεχεια στο ενα απο αυτα  αλλα και την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος στο νεο πουλακι , θα θεωρουσα καλυτερη επιλογη την τηρηση καραντινας ,αν οχι για πανω απο μηνα , εστω 20 ημερες .Ομως πολλοι ξερω οτι το ρισκαρουν και ευχομαι να εκανες εκ του αποτελεσματος καλη επιλογη

----------


## adreas

> Δημητρη ευχομαι τα καλυτερα !!!
> 
> να σου πω την αληθεια και με δεδομενο το προβλημα με το ατυχο πουλακι και την υποψια που δεν ειχε συνεχεια στο ενα απο αυτα  αλλα και την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος στο νεο πουλακι , θα θεωρουσα καλυτερη επιλογη την τηρηση καραντινας ,αν οχι για πανω απο μηνα , εστω 20 ημερες .Ομως πολλοι ξερω οτι το ρισκαρουν και ευχομαι να εκανες εκ του αποτελεσματος καλη επιλογη


Ακριβώς  έτσι    το  σκεφτόμουν  και  εγώ  μόλις  είδα  το  μήνυμα  πριν  μια  δύο  ώρες .  Έστω  μια  τυπική  προετοιμασία  των  γεννητόρων

----------


## 321mitsos

Έχετε δίκιο.το καταλαβαίνω βιαστικά λίγο αλλά από ανυπομονησία πιο πολύ νομίζω.
Ελπίζω πάντως να πάνε όλα καλά.
Βλέπω κιόλας η θυληκια να είναι απόλυτα υγιής.
Ευθυμη της κελαιδαει κάθε μέρα και λίγο παραπάνω.πριν 2-3 μέρες ξεκίνησε.

----------


## 321mitsos

Τα πουλια και συγκεκριμένα η θυληκια είναι απολύτως καλά αλλά δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν να φτιάχνει την φωλιά.
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω η απλώς υπομονή;;

----------


## IscarioTis

Υπομονη μονο αυτο μπορεις ν κανεις και να αφησεις την Φυση να κανει αυτο που ξερει καλυτερα  

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Τοσα περασε το καημενο ταξιδεψε αρρωστησε εχασε το συζυγο αλλαξε κλουβι ξαναλλαξε κλουβι βρηκε καινουριο συντροφο ( ουτε τα 40 δεν εκλεισε ο αλλος ) .... ασε λιγο να χαλαρωσει να συνηθισει να μπει σε ενα προγραμμα και θα γινει και αυτο εχεις καιρο .... υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν με το χρονο να σαι σιγουρος ..

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Υπομονη , καλη προετοιμασια με αυγοτροφη , σπορους σε κλαδια απο τη φυση (ζωχους κλπ )  και μια φωλια χωρις νημα να υπαρχει στο χωρο του αρσενικου  , στο μπροστινο μερος της ζευγαρωστρας και μια πατηθρα να μαθει να κοιμαται διπλα της . Οταν μεγαλωσει και αλλο η ημερα , σιγα σιγα ολα θα ερθουν

----------


## 321mitsos

Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες περίπου έχει αρχίσει και χτίζει φωλιά. 
Επιτέλους φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αγαπάω Siskin! Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα αυγά και θα είναι χαρά μου αν δω νέα πουλάκια δικής σου εκτροφής! Καλή τύχη και καλή συνέχεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## peris

πολύ ωραία φωλίτσα καλλιτεχνική με το καλό τα αυγουλάκια Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## 321mitsos

Παιδιά ήρθε το πρώτο αυγό  :Happy: )))))

----------


## Nenkeren

Υπέροχα!Με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα αυγα,ευχομαι να χαρείς siskinάκια σύντομα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Η πρώτη ευχή μου έπιασε, οπότε πάμε στη δεύτερη. Με το καλό Δημήτρη να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !! Μπραβο !

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα έκανε και το δεύτερο αυγό :Happy: 
Κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας τα βγάζω έξω σε απευθείας επαφή με τον ήλιο.κανω καλά η να τους βάλω κατι από πάνω για σκιά;
Ο αρσενικός νομίζω έκανε ηλιοθεραπια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη! Είχες δει βατέματα μεταξύ τους; 

Εγώ γιατί κάθε φορά που το κάνει ο Μόρτης παθαίνω συγκοπή και τρέχω να τον πάρω από τον ήλιο;  :Big Grin:

----------


## 321mitsos

Να σου πω την αλήθεια μια φορά τον είδα μόνο αλλά δεν νομίζω να τα κατάφερε.
Τώρα ελπίζω να έχει κάνει κάτι και να μην βγούνε κουφια.  :Happy: 

Ευθυμη έχεις και εσύ siskin??

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα όχι, ο Μόρτης είναι zebra finch, αλλά η κίνηση αυτή για ηλιοθεραπεία είναι γνώρισμα όλων των πτηνών.

----------


## 321mitsos

Χαχαχαχα για αυτό το είπα και εγω τον έβαλα άμεσος μέσα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι μου το εχει κανει και ο Πακος αυτο αλλα δεν τον πηρα ,τον αφησα οση ωρα ηθελε αλλα βεβαια μεχρι να καταλαβω οτι κανει ηλιοθεραπεια μου πηγε η ψυχη στην κουλουρ φυσικα οπως παντα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Θα το κανε το θαυμα του πιστευω , ειμαι αισιοδοξος θα βγαλει ασπροπροσωπο το ανδρικο φυλο ..  

Στον ηλιο τα δικα μου καθονται κατω με τα φτερα κρεμασμενα να ακουμπανε κατω και ειναι και φουντωμενα ( αποβαλλουν θερμοκρασια ετσι απο το σωμα τους μη σκασουν ) και χαζευουν στο απειρο ή αραζουν  στο ενα ποδι αλλα δεν κουρνιαζουν .. απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι οπως εμεις χυνομαστε καμια φορα στη ξαπλωστρα στη παραλια και αποζαβλακωνομαστε ... παρακολουθησε τον ομως μην το κανει πιο συχνα ..

Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι !

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που ο αρσενικος ησυχα της κανει παρεα , τοτε εχει κανει 100 % τη δουλεια !  Για τον ηλιο θα διαφωνουσα το καλοκαιρι με την φουλ ζεστη .Οχι τωρα αλλα αυτο που με κανει να εχω σημαντικες επιφυλαξεις , ειναι η μετακινηση του κλουβιου .Μην τυχον αφησουν τα αυγα ... αν ομως γινεται για λιγο δεν πιστευω να γινει κατι τετοιο .Θα το ειχαν ισως ηδη κανει

----------


## 321mitsos

Δημήτρη όταν μετακινω το κλουβί η βάζω φαγητό και τέτοια σηκώνεται από την φωλιά. 
Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι γυρνάει στη φωλιά πάλι σε δευτερόλεπτα.
Μπορώ να τα αφήσω μέσα στο σπίτι χωρίς να τα μετακινω αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι είναι καλύτερα έξω την διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
Καλά δεν κανω;

----------


## adreas

Όχι  δεν   είναι  ότι   αποβάλουν  θερμοκρασία   αλλά  το  σπυράκι   που  λέμε   είναι  ο  ουροπυγικός  αδένας   έχει  πρόδρομες   ουσίες   της   βιταμίνης   D    έτσι  αυτό   μετά  από  κάθε  μπάνιο   απλώνει   αυτό  που  παίρνει   από  τον  αδένα   και  με  την  βοήθεια  του  ήλιου   μεταβολίζεται   σε  βιταμίνη  D.  15   λεπτά   στον  ήλιο   ισοδυναμούν   με  36  ώρες   φωτός.

----------


## jk21

θα σου λεγα να μη το διακινδυνευσεις τωρα αλλα να το κανεις οταν τα μικρα βγουν και κλαρωσουν .Τοτε να τα βγαλεις εξω νυχτα μερα , γιατι θα εχει ζεστανει κιολας .Τωρα μονο πολυ συντομα και να τα επαναφερεις αν ειναι οσο μπορεις πιο γρηγορα

----------


## Nenkeren

> Μπορώ να τα αφήσω μέσα στο σπίτι χωρίς να τα μετακινω αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι είναι καλύτερα έξω την διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
> Καλά δεν κανω;


Γενικά θεωρώ τα πουλιά πρέπει να έχουν ένα μόνιμο μέρος ειδικά στην αναπαραγωγή είτε αυτό είναι μέσα είτε έξω.

----------


## 321mitsos

Άρα αφήνω τα πουλια μέσα στο σπίτι μέχρι να βγούνε τα μικρά και μετά τα βγάζω και τα αφήνω έξω. 
Διάβασα ότι κάνουν 3-4 αυγά και κλοσανε 12-14 μέρες. 
Φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά οπότε αν δεν γίνει κάτι, σε 12 μέρες θα έχουμε τα siskinakia.

----------


## Nenkeren

> Άρα αφήνω τα πουλια μέσα στο σπίτι μέχρι να βγούνε τα μικρά και μετά τα βγάζω και τα αφήνω έξω.


Γιατί όχι μόνιμα έξω,έχετε περίεργες θερμοκρασίες/υγρασίες?

----------


## 321mitsos

Είναι λίγο περίεργες το βράδυ πέφτει 10-15 kai full υγρασία.
Πέρσι είχα καναρίνια και τα είχα αφήσει έξω και μου τα φάγανε όλα....5 καναρίνια.
Μάλλον κουκουβάγια.
Οπότε δεν το ρισκάρω να τα αφήσω. 
Αργότερα όταν τα αφήσω έξω όλοι μέρα θα φτιάξω κάτι σαν κλούβα για προστασία η θα τα βάλω στην μεγάλη κλούβα που έχω φτιάξει.
Μάλλον θα τα βάλω στη μεγάλη κλούβα όταν τελειώσουν με τα μικρά. 
Ερωτηση: μετά πάνε για δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή άμεσος η τον Σεπτέμβριο παλι;

----------


## Nenkeren

> Άρα αφήνω τα πουλια μέσα στο σπίτι μέχρι να βγούνε τα μικρά και μετά τα βγάζω και τα αφήνω έξω.


Καλά κάνεις,αφου δεν έχεις προστασία σε συνδυασμό με τις υγρασίες καλύτερα μέσα απλώς αν μπορείς σε σημείο που να χτυπάει ο ήλιος (οχι άμεσα και για πολυ) αλλα να έχει.




> μετά πάνε για δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή άμεσος η τον Σεπτέμβριο παλι;


Μετά κανονικά για την επόμενη με μάξιμουμ 3 γέννες για την αποφυγή απωλειών και γενικά για να μην ταλαιπωρηθούν πολυ,καποιοι θα λέγαν οτι και οι 3 είναι πολλές.Αναπαραγωγή δεν γίνεται τον Σεπτέβρη εκτός και αν κάνεις εσωτέρική εκτροφή με τον αντίστοιχο φωτισμό αλλα όχι σε πουλιά τα οποία έκαναν αναπαραγωγή την άνοιξη.Γενικά εκείνη η περίοδος είναι περίοδος πτερόρροιας και έπειτα συντήρησης για τις "κανονικές" εκτροφές.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά σου τα λέει Δημήτρη ο Φίλιππος.  :Big Grin:  Και εγώ προτείνω να είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο, προστατευμένο από αρπακτικά, στην δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή όταν απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά. Το χειμώνα τι αντοχές έχουν τα πουλιά αυτά;  Είναι σαν τα καναρίνια και τις καρδερίνες που αντέχουν στο κρύο; Εννοείται προστατευμένο από ρεύματα αέρα, βροχή κ.λπ..

----------


## 321mitsos

Ευθυμη δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει γιατί εγώ λογικά θα τα έχω έξω το χειμώνα.
Η θυληκια κλοσαει όλοι μέρα και νύχτα,σηκώνεται για να φάει και να πιει ελάχιστα αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ο αρσενικός είναι πάρα πολύ ήρεμος και κάθετε σχεδόν όλοι την ημέρα δίπλα της.

----------


## 321mitsos

Ένα από τα τέσσερα αυγά το είχανε πετάξει και είχε σπάσει. 
Γιατί το κανουν αυτο;;
Αύριο μπενουμε με ανυπομονησία  στη 13 μέρα του πρώτου αυγού.  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχουν αρκετές ερμηνείες. Είτε μπερδεύτηκε το πόδι κάποιου γονιού στο νήμα και το παρέσυρε έξω και έσπασε, είτε κατά λάθος το παρέσυραν κατά την έξοδο τους από τη φωλιά. Μπορεί από την άλλη να κατάλαβαν ότι είναι άσπορο και να το πέταξαν, μπορεί να κατάλαβαν ότι είχε πρόβλημα ο νεοσσός μέσα στο αυγό και είχε πεθάνει. Ξέρουν και καταλαβαίνουν περισσότερα από εμάς. Είδες να υπάρχει μέσα σχηματισμένο έμβρυο; Σε ποια μέρα ήταν;

----------


## 321mitsos

Ειδα σημερα το αυγο και ηταν μονο ο κροκος..
Μάλλον κατάλαβαν ότι είναι ασπορο.
Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορούν να καταλάβουν αν κάποιο από τα αυγά δεν πάει καλά. 
Ο πατέρας μου που έχει κότες χρόνια μου είπε ότι αυτό το κανουν και η κότες όταν κάποιος αυγό είναι ασπορο.
Ακόμα δεν βγήκε κανένα μικρό ακόμα....αναμένουμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Ωοσκόπηση στα αυγά έχει γίνει?

----------


## adreas

> Ειδα σημερα το αυγο και ηταν μονο ο κροκος..
> Μάλλον κατάλαβαν ότι είναι ασπορο.
> Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορούν να καταλάβουν αν κάποιο από τα αυγά δεν πάει καλά. 
> Ο πατέρας μου που έχει κότες χρόνια μου είπε ότι αυτό το κανουν και η κότες όταν κάποιος αυγό είναι ασπορο.
> Ακόμα δεν βγήκε κανένα μικρό ακόμα....αναμένουμε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν  το  ξέρουν  και  ούτε  πρόκειται   να  το  μάθουν .   όλες   οι   φωλιές   στη  φύση  από  την  αρχή  μέχρι  το  τέλος   της  γέννας   τα  άσπορα  αυγά   είναι  μέσα  στη  φωλιά  βάλε  σε  μια  καρδερίνα   η  κανάρα  η  φλώρα  άσπορα  θα  τα  πυρώνει  μέχρι να βαρεθεί  μη  δίνεται   ψεύτικες   ελπίδες   στους  εαυτούς  σας.

----------


## 321mitsos

Ωοσκοπηση όχι δεν έκανα γιατί δεν ήθελα να τα τρομάξω.
Στην επόμενη γέννα θα κάνω κανονικά. 
Αντρέα μάλλον έχεις δίκιο αυτό πίστευα και εγώ. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Παλιά   κάποιοι   δεν  είχαν  πετεινό   στα  κοτέτσια  τους   και  κάποιες   κότες   κλωσούσαν   και  γυρεύανε   αυγά   από  τους  χωριανούς   τους  που  είχαν  πετεινό   όπως   και  κάποιες  μαύρες   γαλοπούλες    κάθονταν   και  τους  έβαζαν  αυγά  κότας.  Εγώ  θα  έκανα  μια  ωοσκόπηση    αλλά  θα  την  άφηνα  στις  μέρες  που  ήταν   να  σκάσουν  τα  μικρά  και μετά  θα  έβγαζα  τη φωλιά.    Σε  άλλες   πάλι  βάζω  αυγά  καναρινιού  για να  δω αν ταΐζουν  αλλά  και  να  τελειώσει  ο κύκλος  της  γέννας  σωστά.

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρααα 
Βγήκε το πρώτο πουλάκι σήμερα το πρωί.  :Happy: ))))))
Τι κανω;τα κλασσικά;αυγά και λαχανικά φουλ;


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A510F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωπ να τα να τα!
Με το καλο και τα αλλα να σκασουνε τα ζουζουνια
Ναι συνεχιζεις με οτι τους εβαζες απλα με τα λαχανικα κανε λιγο κρατει μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν καπως τα μικρα
Αλλα για σιγουρα περιμενε ν σου πουν και τα παιδια μην ειμαι λαθος


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Εγώ  δεν  βάζω  λαχανικά  μέχρι  την  6η  μέρα  που  θέλουν πρωτεΐνη    από  εκεί  και  πέρα  ότι  θες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσει Δημήτρη και με το καλό να ανέβει στο κλαρί!  :Big Grin:  Εγώ θεωρώ πως πρέπει να δίνεις λαχανικά πολύ μα πολύ καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμένα. Απέφυγε λαχανικά που ραντίζονται ακόμη και τις τελευταίες μέρες της συγκομιδής τους, όπως είναι το αγγούρι και το μαρούλι. Κατά την άποψή μου, δίνε άφθονο ταραξάκο (dandelion) και ζοχό, τα σπόρια τους σε ημιώριμη μορφή (όταν έχει κλείσει το άνθος και πετάνε μερικά άσπρα σαν φτεράκια), τα φύλλα τους, ακόμη και τα άνθη τους. 

Σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχει στη διάθεσή τους αυγό ή αυγοτροφή (ή ακόμη και τα δύο) και σουπιοκόκκαλο.

----------


## jk21

εγω δινω χορταρικα (σπανακι , σεσκουλο και αργοτερα γλυστριδα )  , φυλλα ζωχου , ταραξακου , τσουκνιδας  και ημιωριμους σπορους (ζωχο , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα αυτη την εποχη ) απο την πρωτη μερα 


περι πρωτεινης αν υπολογισθει με αφαιρεση της υγρασιας που εχουν ειναι και στα χορταρικα αρκετα υψηλη .Η παροχη χορταρικων και νερου μεσα σε αυτα , δεν δινει θερμιδες και δεν εμποδιζει στη ληψη επαρκους ποσοτητας αυγοτροφης και ξηρων σπορων (αφου απλα αποβαλλεται με πιο υγρες κουτσουλιες (ουδεμια σχεση με διαρροια ) 

εξηγω στο ποστ 1 και 5 αναλυτικα για τα περι πρωτεινης και επιφυλαξεων των εκτροφεων στο θεμα 
*Χορταρικά στα ιθαγενή*



Δεν νομιζω να εχεις να χασεις αν καθυστερησεις 5 με 6 μερες αλλα μετα τα πουλια θα δεις ειτε δωσεις εξ αρχης , ειτε ξεκινησεις τοτε , οτι πεφτουν σαν τρελα για να ταισουν και απο αυτα στα μικρα τους .Ειδικα αν εχεις ημιωριμους σπορους σε κλαδια απο τα φυτα που ανεφερα , να δινεις απο την πρωτη μερα .Ειναι πιο σημαντικα και απο τους ξηρους σπορους και εξισου χρησιμα με την αυγοτροφη .Αν μαλιστα βρισκεις σε ποσοτητα , αρκουν αυτα και δεν χρειαζονται χορταρικα  . Οταν βγει η γλυστριδα ομως να δινεις απο την πρωτη μερα , γιατι ειναι τεραστια πηγη ω3 

Μακρια απο μαρουλι της λαικης , γιατι ραντιζεται μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη .Προσοχη μεγαλη αν δωσεις μηλο .Αφαιρεση το πολυ σε διωρο .Μαυριζει και υποκεινται σε ζυμωση η επιφανεια του , ενω συγκεντρωνει και το ενδιαφερον απο μυγες



* τωρα βλεπω οτι καποια απο αυτα που εγραψα τα ανεφερε και ο Ευθυμης ηδη

----------


## jk21

η ερευνα που επισυναπτω , εχει αναφερθει ξανα στο φορουμ , την βαζω ομως για να την θυμηθουμε .Εχει γινει στην Ισπανια και ηταν πανω στην αναζητηση της διατροφης των νεοσσων καρδερινας , μεσω ληψης δειγματος απ τον οισοφαγο των νεοσσων μεσα στη φωλια 


http://www.ardeola.org/files/1364.pdf



συμφωνα με οσα αναφερονται στην ερευνα ,  στο 58 % των φωλιων απ τις οποιες παρθηκε δειγμα απ τον οισοφαγο των νεοσσων , ανιχνευθηκε γρασιδι (φυλλα )

----------


## 321mitsos

Θα τους δώσω τότε από αύριο κανονικά φύλα ζωχου.
Αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι 67.7% βρήκανε αφιδες. 
Το είχα ξαναδεί και κάπου αλλού ότι γενικά τρώνε αφιδες.
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά φυτά τώρα που είναι γεμάτα με αφιδες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχω δει αφιδες πάνω και σε ζωχους. 
Έχετε δώσει ποτέ αφιδες εσεις;

----------


## jk21

η μελιγκρα (οι αφιδες δηλαδη ) ειναι  η βασικη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης στη φυση , για μικρα στρουθιομορφα .Σιγουρα και προνυμφες εντομων (τα σκουληκια δηλαδη που καποια απο αυτα οι εκτροφεις εκτρεφουν ) αλλα δεν ειναι η βασικη πηγη πρωτεινης , αφου δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να βρεθουν οσο η μελιγκρα . Σκουληκια μεγαλυτερα , προτιμουνται απο τα εντομοφαγα .

Εχω δωσει Δημητρη , οποτε βρισκω πανω σε φυτα με ημιωριμο σπορο .Αν βρισκεις ζωχο , να δινεις με τα κλειστα μπουμπουκια του , για να τρωνε τον ημιωριμο σπορο που σιγουρα θα προτιμησουν περισσοτερο .Αν δεν βρισκεις (αν και τωρα εχει ωριμασει και θα βρισκεις με σπορο ) δωσε εστω φυλλα 

δες αν θες και αυτο 

*Εκτροφή μελίγκρας ( αφίδων )*δες επισης ενα βιντεακι του Τασου που δινει μελιγκρα στα πουλακια του 

*Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή  ποστ 442*

----------


## TasosM

Με το καλο να βγουν και τα αλλα Δημητρη και καλοκλαροτα. :Happy:

----------


## adreas

> εγω δινω χορταρικα (σπανακι , σεσκουλο και αργοτερα γλυστριδα )  , φυλλα ζωχου , ταραξακου , τσουκνιδας  και ημιωριμους σπορους (ζωχο , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα αυτη την εποχη ) απο την πρωτη μερα 
> 
> 
> περι πρωτεινης αν υπολογισθει με αφαιρεση της υγρασιας που εχουν ειναι και στα χορταρικα αρκετα υψηλη .Η παροχη χορταρικων και νερου μεσα σε αυτα , δεν δινει θερμιδες και δεν εμποδιζει στη ληψη επαρκους ποσοτητας αυγοτροφης και ξηρων σπορων (αφου απλα αποβαλλεται με πιο υγρες κουτσουλιες (ουδεμια σχεση με διαρροια ) 
> 
> εξηγω στο ποστ 1 και 5 αναλυτικα για τα περι πρωτεινης και επιφυλαξεων των εκτροφεων στο θεμα 
> *Χορταρικά στα ιθαγενή*
> 
> 
> ...


Δημήτρη  και  τα  βλήτα  έχουν  πρωτεΐνη.  Καμιά   φορά   η  μάλλον  πολλές   φορές   αναρωτιέμαι   αν  θα  γράψω   σε  ένα  θέμα …………………..Θα  ήθελα   να  μην  το  σβήσεις  σε  παρακαλώ. ) Βιολογική αξία 
Όπως σωστά ανέφερες, η πρωτεΐνη αποτελείται από δομικά υλικά που ονομάζονται αμινοξέα. Υπάρχουν 22 διαφορετικά αμινοξέα. Τα πτηνά είναι ανίκανα να συνθέσουν 8 από αυτά. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι τα πτηνά δεν διαθέτουν εξειδικευμένο στομάχι με ανεπτυγμένη μικροβιακή χλωρίδα, όπως π.χ. τα μηρυκαστικά. Για τον λόγο αυτόν, τα αμινοξέα αυτά καλούνται «βασικά». 
Οι φυτικές τροφές και οι σπόροι( εκτός εξαιρέσεων), δεν περιέχουν βασικά αμινοξέα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, όταν ένα πτηνό καταναλώνει π.χ. ένα μείγμα σπόρων (αμυλούχων και λιπαρών), μαζί με φρούτα και λαχανικά, το ποσοστό της ακατέργαστης πρωτεΐνης, κυμαίνεται από 20-30%, αλλά το πτηνό μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει μόνο το 12-15%. Το υπόλοιπο διαλύεται και αποβάλετε μέσω των νεφρών. Το πτηνό δηλαδή μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα μόριο πρωτεΐνης από τους σπόρους που έφαγε, αλλά δεν υπάρχει σε αυτούς το αμινοξύ π.χ. της λυσίνης για να φτιάξει ένα δεύτερο. 
Έτσι τα αμινοξέα αυτά ονομάζονται και «περιοριστικά». 
Προσθέτοντας στο σιτηρέσιο των πτηνών τα περιοριστικά αμινοξέα μέσω ζωικών κυρίως τροφών όπως είναι τα αυγά, οι αυγοτροφές κ.λ.π., τα πτηνά μπορούν να αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα την φυτική πρωτεΐνη που καταναλώνουν.

----------


## jk21

για ποιο λογο να το σβησω; 


τι θες να πεις με αυτο;  οτι επειδη οι φυτικες τροφες δεν εχουν ολα τα αμινοξεα (σε μια τροφη ) δεν πρεπει να τις δινουμε; ειναι λαθος παντως και ανακριβεια οτι δεν περιεχουν .Δεν τα περιεχει* ολα συγχρονως* η καθε τροφη 


τοτε να μην δινουμε και σπορους ... δεν συγκρινω τα χορταρικα με το αυγο αλλα με τους σπορους !

Απο κει και περα αυτο που γραφεις , μαλλον καπου το διαβασες και το παρανοησες .... πραγματι μια φυτικη τροφη δεν εχει ολα τα αμινοξεα που χρειαζονται για να συνθεσει ζωικη πρωτεινη ο οργανισμος ενος πουλιου . Ομως αλλη φυτικη τροφη εχει καποια και της λειπει το ταδε ή τα ταδε και καποια αλλη εχει αυτο που λειπει στην αλλη .Οταν γινεται σωστος συνδιασμος , μπορει ανετα να δημιουργηθει ζωικη πρωτεινη απο τις φυτικες και με αυτο τον τροπο ζουνε και οι vegan , γιατι αλλιως θα ειχανε αμεσο προβλημα επιβιωσης . Ομως υπαρχουν περιοδοι που οι αναγκες ειναι αυξημενες και τετοια ειναι η περιοδος αναπτυξης ενος νεοσσου ή η πτερορια και για αυτο απαιτειται προσθηκη και οχι αποκλειστικη φυσικα χρηση αυγου ή σκουληκιων .Αυτο δεν αποκλειει τις φυτικες τροφες , που μαλιστα δινουν βιταμινες και ιχνοστοιχεια πληρως απαραιτητα για την απορροφηση της ζωικης τροφης . Βιταμινες που δεν εχουν σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα οι σποροι στην ξηρη κατασταση τους και για αυτο τα χορταρικα ή οι ημιωριμοι σποροι ή τα φυτρα δινουν και βοηθουν !


εκει που τα φυτα και οι σποροι μειονεκτουν ειναι κυριως στη λυσινη και ηταν αυτο που προσπαθουσα να δωσω να καταλαβουν καποιοι οπως θα θυμασαι , που υποστηριζανε διαιτα πουλιων αποκλειστικα με καναρινοσπορο που εχει αλλα οχι υψηλη λυσινη .Η λυσινη ομως υπαρχει σε αλλους σπορους και το κανναβουρι ειναι ιδανικος και συγκρισιμος με αυγο στο θεμα αυτο , οπως και η κινοα και η καμελινα  .Οταν λοιπον στους νεοσσους εντος φωλιας δινεις και αυγοτροφη , δινεις και κανναβουρι και καλο μιγμα σπορων , δεν εχεις κανενα κωλλημα να δωσεις και χορταρικα (αν δεν εχεις στη διαθεση σου ημιωριμους σπορους , γιατι αν εχεις αυτοι ειναι ανωτεροι και απο τους ξηρους και απο τα χορταρικα )  

Αυτο ομως που πρεπει να καταλαβεις , ειναι οτι αν εχουμε να συγκρινουμε πχ ραδικι ξηρο σπορο , ραδικι ημιωριμο και φυλλο ραδικιου  η δομη της πρωτεινης τους δεν διαφερει ... η ποσοτικη διαφορα ειναι μηδαμινη και εχω στο θεμα << χορταρικα στα ιθαγενη >> δωσει στοχεια συγκεκριμενα για αυτο . Οσο για τις βιταμινες που εχει ο ξηρος σπορος  σε συγκριση ειτε με τον ημιωριμο ειτε με το φυλλωμα του φυτου που δινει τον σπορο , σχεδον παντα ειναι πολυ λιγοτερες ,τοσο το συμπλεγμα των βιτ Β που αλλοιωνονται με το φως και το περασμα του χρονου , οσο κυριως η βιτ Α που ειναι ελαχιστη στους σπορους (και μονο αν δεν εχουν ταγγισει και σε αυτο στηριζονται οσοι λενε οτι μια διαιτα μονο με σπορους δεν αρκει  ) ενω αντιθετα τα φυλλωδη λαχανικα και τα χορταρικα εχουν αρκετες ποσοτητες !

----------


## NickKo

Με το καλό και τα υπολοιπα σισκινακια Δημητρη .. επιτελους εγινε μανα η κυρια και εσυ απεκτησες πληρης σισκινο οικογενεια μετα απο πολλες περιπετειες  :Happy:  καλοκλαρωτα  :Happy: 

Δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως που διαφωνειτε Δημητρη ( jk21 ) και Ανδρεα .... ( ως προς το τι ειναι καλυτερο να δινεται στους νεοσσους τις πρωτες μερες και τι οχι , ή τι ειναι προτιμοτερο και τι οχι , ή αν θα πρεπε εξ ολοκληρου να δινεται κατι ή οχι τη συγκεκριμενη περιοδο .... ποια η διαφορα αυτων που λετε με λιγα απλα περιεκτικα λογια .. ) γιατι νομιζω και οι δυο λετε οτι χρειαζονται πρωτεινες και φυτικες και ζωικες τις πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους με τις δευτερες να ειναι πιο περιεκτικες και αμμεσα προσληψιμες απο τον οργανισμο τους σε σχεση με τις πρωτες ....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν μπόρεσα να δω αν βγήκε άλλο μικρό σήμερα γιατί η θυληκια καθόταν όλοι μέρα στη φωλιά και δεν σηκώνεται όσο ήμουν εκεί...
Το μόνο που έβγαλα φώτο είναι αυτό το μεζεδακι που βρήκα έξω από την πόρτα...

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω που διαφωνει ο Ανδρεας και θα σου πει εκεινος .Εγω απλα σου λεω οτι και ζωικη πρωτεινη σιγουρα πρεπει να δινεις και καλο μιγμα ενισχυμενο με τον καλυτερο σε θρεπτικη αξια σπορο το κανναβουρι και με ασφαλεια μπορεις να δινεις χορταρικα απο την αρχη , αφου μονο καλα εχουν να δωσουν και τα πουλια θα επιλεξουν τι και ποσο θα δωσουν . Αν μαλιστα βρισκεις ημιωριμους σπορους , δινε αυτους παρα χορταρικα και τοτε δεν νομιζω να εχει καμμια διαφωνια και ο Ανδρεας

----------


## 321mitsos

Μόλις έβγαλα την θυληκια με το ζόρι από την φωλιά γιατί δεν σηκώνοταν με τίποτα.εγω την εσπρωχνα αυτή με το ζόρι ήθελε να κατσει πάλι...
Από τα 2 αυγά το ένα έλειπε και δεν ήταν πεταμένο κάτω και το άλλο αυγό ήταν ασπορο και το έβγαλα. Το χαμένο τη να το καναν;;;
Τελικά μας βγήκε μοναχοπαιδι...
Εντάξει πάλι καλά από το τίποτα.   :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Να σου ζήσει το μοναχοπαίδι! Και εγώ στο ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια, μοναχοπαίδι έχω... Το καλό είναι ότι μεγαλώνει πιο σίγουρα, γιατί το ταΐζουν και οι δύο γονείς και δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό! Μήπως έχει μπλέξει με τις κλωστές της φωλιάς το άλλο αυγό; Ή μπορεί και να έσπασε χωρίς να το πάρεις χαμπάρι κάτω κάτω, στα νήματα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Συγνωμη για να καταλαβω !απο *ποικιλια* χορταρικων (φυτικη πρωτεινη) μπορει να συνθεσει, να δημιουργησει ζωικη πρωτεινη και να την μεταβολισει ?

----------


## adreas

Αυτά  που  μπορεί  να  τα  φτιάξει  ο  οργανισμός  είναι  τα  μη  απαραίτητα  προσθέτοντας στο σιτηρέσιο των πτηνών τα περιοριστικά αμινοξέα μέσω ζωικών κυρίως τροφών όπως είναι τα αυγά, οι αυγοτροφές  κ.λ.π., τα πτηνά μπορούν να αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα την φυτική πρωτεΐνη που καταναλώνουν.  Το  θέμα  είναι  ότι  έχουμε  ένα  νεοσσό  που  καθημερινά   διπλασιάζει  το βάρος   του  οπότε  έχει  ανάγκη  από  πρωτεΐνη  αν  βάλεις  χόρτα  δεν ξέρεις  πως  θα  αντιδράσει  η  μάνα  και πόσο  θα  ταΐζει  από  αυτά  με  αποτέλεσμα  τη  απίσχναση   του  μικρού.  Μετά  την  6η  μέρα  μπορείς  ούτως  η  άλλος  η  κίτρινη  διάρροια  και  η  λερωμένη  κοιλιά στην μάνα  πολλές  φορές  στα  καναρίνια  είναι  αποτέλεσμα  περίσσιας  πρωτεΐνης  αλλά μετά  την  6η  μέρα φρούτα  χόρτα  πόσο   μάλλον  στα  ιθαγενή  που  δεν  έχουν  αξιοποιήσει   τόσο  πολύ   τη  λήψη τροφής  στην  αιχμαλωσία.

----------


## jk21

Καποια πραγματα ειναι βασικα και ευκολα ευρεσιμα και αναγνωσιμα για οποιον θελει να ασχοληθει και να εχει γνωμη για θεματα διατροφικα 

Υπαρχουν αμινοξεα που ο οργανισμος τα συνθετει μονος του και αμινοξεα τα οποια λαμβανει απο τις τροφες μονο .Τα τελευταια λεγονται ουσιωδη αμινοξεα .Οι ζωικες τροφες εχουν η καθε μια ολα τα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα .Οι φυτικες τροφες ειναι ελαχιστες αυτες που σε μια τροφη βρισκουμε ολα τα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα αλλα μπορει καλλιστα μια να εχει σε υψηλες τιμες καποια και μια αλλη καποια αλλα και ο συνδιασμος τους να δημιουργει ζωικη πρωτεινη ανετα .Ειναι σιγουρα ακουστο πχ σε ολους μας σαν ανθρωπινη συνταγη το φακορυζο ... Ας παμε λοιπον στα πουλια τωρα .Υπαρχουν τροφες φυτικες με υψηλη πρωτεινη που δεν εχουν σε σημαντικα ποσοστα τα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα .Χαρακτηριστικοτερη περιπτωση το νιζερ . Υπαρχουν τροφες οπως η κινοα και το κανναβουρι αλλα και ο ηλιοσπορος και η σογια που εχουν και υψηλη πρωτεινη και ολα τα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα και ειδικα τη λυσινη και τη μεθειονινη σε σημαντικες τιμες ,  που ειναι τα δυο αμινοξεα που συνηθως βρισκονται σε ελλεψη στις περισσοτερες φυτικες τροφες , για αυτο και σε ολα τα συμπληρωματα που εχουν αμινοξεα (ετοιμα σκευασματα ) αυτα τα αμινοξεα σχεδον παντα υπαρχουν . Υπαρχουν και τροφες πχ η περιλλα με καλη πρωτεινη , υψηλα τα περισσοτερα αμινοξεα (και τα ουσιωδη ) με ελλειψη ομως σε καποιο σημαντικο και στην περιλλα ειναι σχετικα χαμηλη η λυσινη .Οταν ομως η περιλλα εχει να δωσει τα ω3 σε σημαντικο ποσοστο , ειναι μικρο προβλημα η οχι υψηλη λυσινη αν διπλα της εχει σε σημαντικο και οχι χαμηλο ποσοστο το κανναβουρι 

Κανενας δεν ειπε να στερησουμε ουτε το αυγο ουτε τους σπορους απο τα πουλια . Αλλο αυτο και αλλο να βαζουμε και αυτα και να τα δινουμε το δικαιωμα να εχουν και χορταρικα ή ημιωριμους σπορους ωστε να λαβουν τροφη μη ταγγισμενη , με φουλ βιταμινες Β , με ενζυμα .Αυτο δινουν και τα φυτρα . Οσο για τη χαμηλη πρωτεινη των χορταρικων που λετε , βρειτε πχ το μπροκολο ή ο αρακας σαν λαχανικο τι πρωτεινη εχει και ποσο νερο % εχει .Η πραγματικη πρωτεινη που δινει δεν ειναι το ποσοστο % με το νερο μαζι αλλα αφου το αφαιρεσουμε και ειναι πολυ περισσοτερη .Ο Νικος ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεω τι σημαινει υπολογισμος πρωτεινης με την σωστη υγρασια ( ποσοστο 0 -10 % ) 


Πιο απλα δεν μπορω να τα πω ...  τα πουλακια που εχουν βγει στην εκτροφη μου τουλαχιστον (και οχι μονο σε αυτη ) δεν παθανε τιποτα τρωγοντας χορτα


http://www.iatronet.gr/diatrofi/thre...wn-trofwn.html




και επειδη  << διατροφη >> δεν ειναι μονο οι πρωτεινες και τα αμινοξεα αλλα και οι βιταμινες και ειδικα αν μιλαμε για ιθαγενη  πχ η βιταμινη Κ με τη γνωστη σημασια της στο θεμα των κοκκιδιων , ποια ζωικη τροφη και ποιος σπορος μπορει να δωσει την βιτ Κ που δινει το σπανακι , το σεσκουλο  και τα *φυλλα* του ταραξακου ;


http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2626/2

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2410/2

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2441/2


 :Happy:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> http://www.iatronet.gr/diatrofi/thre...wn-trofwn.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και επειδη  << διατροφη >> δεν ειναι μονο οι πρωτεινες και τα αμινοξεα αλλα και οι βιταμινες και ειδικα αν μιλαμε για ιθαγενη  πχ η βιταμινη Κ με τη γνωστη σημασια της στο θεμα των κοκκιδιων , ποια ζωικη τροφη και ποιος σπορος μπορει να δωσει την βιτ Κ που δινει το σπανακι , το σεσκουλο  και τα *φυλλα* του ταραξακου ;
> 
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2626/2
> ...


Το αυγο, ο ηλιοσπορος κ.α.

----------


## 321mitsos

Μου φαίνεται ότι μεγαλώνει σιγά σιγά το μοναχοπαιδι.

----------


## jk21

καλα ειναι να μην συνεχισουμε εκτος θεματος .... αν και παλι δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τι λεμε , θα προσπαθησω να διαχωρισω τη συζητηση περι διατροφης 

περι βιταμινης Κ  στα 100 γρ καθε μιας απο τις παρακατω τροφες

αυγο
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/111/2




> Vitamin K0.7mcg
> 1%



ηλιοσπορος 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3076/2




> Vitamin K0.0mcg
> 0%




Σπανακι 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2626/2




> Vitamin K483mcg
> 604%


σεσκουλο

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2410/2




> Vitamin K511mcg
> 638%



ταραξακο
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2441/2




> Vitamin K778mcg
> 973%






Eιναι γνωστο οτι βιταμινη Κ υπαρχει στα φυλλωδη λαχανικα και κυριως στα σκουρα πρασινα  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Οταν τα νιτρικα αλατα απο το φρεσκο σπανακι και σεσκουλο μετατρεπονται σε νιτρωδη αλατα,ατισταθμιζεται θετικα η αρνητικα το οφελος απο την βιταμινη κ που περιεχουν ?
Γιατι δεν περιεχουν μονον βιταμινη κ σε μεγαλο ποσοστο,περιεχουν και αλλα καλουδια σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο,αφου πρεπει να συγκρινουμαι ποσοστα.

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα του έβαλα το δαχτυλίδι. 
Μια χαρά φαίνεται   :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη μεγαλώνει μια χαρά!  :Big Grin:  Φαίνεται οι γονείς κάνουν καλή δουλειά. Το δακτυλίδι το δέχτηκαν όπως είναι ή έβαλες κάτι ώστε να το κρύβεις;

----------


## 321mitsos

Όχι το δέχτηκαν νομίζω. 
Η θυληκια πήγε και έκατσε άμεσος πάνω του.
Είναι πολύ καλά μάνα μου φαίνεται.

----------


## gtsaka

Να σου ζησει.Καλοκλαρωτο.Ηξερα καποιον που ειχε αγορασει ενα ζευγαρι red siskin,και ειχε βγαλει και αυτος μονο ενα πουλι.Ευχομαι οι επομενες γενες να ειναι καλυτερες.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη να το χαιρεσαι !!! ευχομαι στην επομενη γεννα να αποκτησει αρκετα αδερφακια !



Νικο ... η βιταμινη Κ δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τα νιτρικα και τα νιτρικα αν δεν μαγειρευουν δυο φορες ( πολυ περισσοτερο αν δεν μαγειρευτουν καθολου και δοθουν ωμα ) δεν εχουν σχεση με τα νιτρωδη ... αν θες διαβασε για τη διαφορα ... και εν πασει περιπτωσει δεν εγραψα μονο για σπανακι , ουτε κανενας γιατρος δεν απαγορευει στα μωρα των ανθρωπων τις πιτες και το σπανακορυζο ... Δεν προκειται στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα του φιλου να το κουρασω αλλο , κατι το οποιο ειναι ξεκαθαρο ... αν θες ανοιξε αλλο θεμα σχετικο (αν και υπαρχει  *Χορταρικά στα ιθαγενή  )*

----------


## 321mitsos

Παιδιά έχω άσχημα νέα για ακόμη μια φορά.
Το μικρό το βρήκα σήμερα πέθαμενο.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη πήγε πάλι στραβά. Φαινόταν μια χαρά.
Φαγητό λαχανικά αυγό είχε τα πάντα κάθε μέρα.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι δεν το ταισε η μάνα γιατί συνέχεια την έβλεπα να κάθετε πάνω του.
Δεν ξέρω τη να πω  :sad:

----------


## NickKo

Πφφφ ...
Είδες αν ήταν ή οχι ταισμενο ? Μηπως ειχε περιεργη κοιλια ?  Μπορει να συμβει και αυτο π λες αλλα περισσοτερο πιθανό ειναι οταν εχει περισσοτερα του ενός μικρα ..
Δε ξερω τι να πω κ γω , κριμα ....  :sad:  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα! Από τάισμα δεν νομίζω ούτε κι εγώ. Μόνο ένα πουλάκι είχε. Δύσκολο να το άφησε χωρίς φαγητό... Τι να πω. Εύχομαι να έχεις πιο καλή συνέχεια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν ακομα υπαρχει καπου το μικρο , να βλεπαμε την κοιλιτσα του ή αν ειχες σε καποια φωτο εστω παλιοτερη που δεν ειχες ανεβασει 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να προχωρησεις σε καποια αγωγη στα πουλακια (εκει που εισαι χλωμο να μπορεις να το ψαξεις με εξετασεις .. ) ασχετο αν αυτη δεν σε καλυπτει πληρως . Το οτι ενα μονο ηταν ενσπορο δεν ειναι αποδειξη οτι κατι εχουν τα πουλακια αλλα αν το μικρο ταιζοτανε και πεθανε  ισως κατι να υπαρχει . Πες μου αν εχεις καποια φαρμακα ηδη και ποια

----------


## 321mitsos

Δημήτρη εγώ λέω να τα αφήσω να προσπαθείσουν άλλη μια και βλέπουμε αντί να τους δώσω φάρμακα. 
Πότε να τους βάλω φωλιά παλι;
Να τα βάλω με χωρισμα μέχρι να κάνει φωλιά η θυληκια;

----------


## adreas

Να  σου  πω  τη  γνώμη  μου  γιατί  αναπαραγωγή  είναι  μια  φορά  το  χρόνο   κάνε   τη  να  γεννά   και  βάζε  τα  αυγά  σε  κανάρα  παραμάνα  η  άφηνε  της  ένα  αυγό   ένσπορο  να  κάνεις  το  κοπάδι  σου  αλλά   να  ξέρεις  ότι  η  παραμάνα   είναι  καλή.

----------


## adreas

Τώρα   αν  είναι  κάποιο  βακτήριο   ίσως   να  κάνεις  και  μια  αγωγή  να  νιώσεις   σιγουριά.
Και  να  ξέρεις   να  μη  βάζεις  χόρτα  μέχρι  την  έβδομη   ημέρα

----------


## 321mitsos

Παραμανα καναρα δεν έχω και είναι δύσκολο να βρω.
Ο γείτονας μου κάνει αναπαραγωγή με καρδερινες και έχει πάρα πολλές. 
Να πάρω αν έχει ένα ζευγάρι καρδερινες η μία καρδερινα για Παραμανα;
Δημήτρη φοτο από το πουλάκι δεν έχω αλλά εμένα μου φάνηκε εντάξει η κοιλιά του.
Στο λαιμό που έχει την τροφή το μικρό μου φάνηκε σαν να ήταν άδειο δηλαδή δεν είχε τροφή σαν κουφιο.

----------


## Nenkeren

Να πάρεις ζευγάρι καρδερίνες για να έχεις παραμάνα η να πάρεις μόνο θυληκη καρδερίνα για παραμάνα είναι....το πρώτο ίσως παράλογο και το δεύτερο ουτοπικό...Γιατί αν έχεις ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες η τ αφήνεις ώς έχουν να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά τους η βάζεις παραμάνα κανάρα για τις καρδερίνες...και παραμάνα καρδερίνα δεν ξέρω καν αν θα στρώσει φωλιά μόνη και ακόμη και να το κάνει είναι πολύύ δύσκολο να φέρει εις πέρας το έργο της παραμάνας,εδώ με τις καρδερίνες αγχωνόμαστε για τα δικά τους αυγά-μικρά...

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το πουλακι ηταν το μοναδικο σε μια γεννα . Ειτε το ζευγαρι και κυριως το αρσενικο δεν ηταν ετοιμο ορμονικα και ειχαν ενα ενσπορο  , ειτε ισως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στο ζευγαρι . Αν ο προλοβος ηταν αδειος , μαλλον ηταν αταιστο

----------


## TasosM

> Παιδιά έχω άσχημα νέα για ακόμη μια φορά.
> Το μικρό το βρήκα σήμερα πέθαμενο.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη πήγε πάλι στραβά. Φαινόταν μια χαρά.
> Φαγητό λαχανικά αυγό είχε τα πάντα κάθε μέρα.
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι δεν το ταισε η μάνα γιατί συνέχεια την έβλεπα να κάθετε πάνω του.
> Δεν ξέρω τη να πω


Δημητρη ποτε το βρηκες πεθαμενο?
Το πρωι ηταν ενταξει το μικρο?
Μηπως η μανα δεν ηταν πανω του το βραδυ και παγωσε?

----------


## 321mitsos

Το βρήκα το μεσημέρι που πήγα να αλλάξω το αυγό και σηκώθηκε η θυληκια από την φωλιά και είπα να ριξω μια ματιά. 
Όλοι μέρα και νύχτα καθόταν από πάνω του.
Τα έβαλα στην κλούβα τώρα και τους έβαλα νήμα και φώλια.....
Τώρα βλεπουμε

----------


## 321mitsos

Όπως είπα τα έβγαλα έξω στην κλούβα πτήσης εδώ και 2 μέρες τώρα και σήμερα είδα ότι ξεκίνησε να φτιάχνει φωλιά....
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτή την φορά θα είμαστε πιο τυχεροί.

----------


## 321mitsos

Και η κακή τύχη συνεχίζετε.
Χειρότερα δεν γίνετε. 
Χτες έβγαλα την κλούβα έξω γιατί έβρεχε τις προηγούμενες μέρες και όταν γύρισα από την δουλειά το βράδυ το αρσενικό ήταν νεκρό...αρπαχτικο το βράδυ.
Δεν με θελει καθόλου παιδιά.

----------


## Nenkeren

Κουραγιο Δημητρη ... τι να πω ... πολυ κριμα

----------


## peris

Ε όχι ρε Δημήτρη τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα ρε φίλε παντού κακοτυχία και μετά στεναχωριεμαι για τα μικρά που έχανα εγώ τελικά στην αναπαραγωγή υπάρχουν στο φουλ οι κακοτυχίες κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα, αμάν αυτά τα αρπαχτικά πως το έφτασε σε κλούβα πτήσης αν είναι δυνατόν !!!!

----------


## ndlns

Απίστευτη κακοτυχία! Κρίμα, δεν έχω λόγια... Μάλλον κουκουβάγια. Χτυπάνε τα φτερά τους στο κλουβί, τα πουλιά μέσα τρομάζουν και πετάνε πανικόβλητα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Μόλις πλησιάσουν, τα αρπάζουν μέσα από τα κάγκελα! Θέλει τεράστια προσοχή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα .... κανενα κλουβι δεν εξασφαλιζει ασφαλεια , αν δεν εχει δευτερο πλεγμα προστασιας σε αποσταση λιγων ποντων ....

ειδικα τα ιθαγενη δεν χρειαζεται τη νυχτα να ερθουν μπροστα .. συχνα κρεμιουνται στα καγκελα για να κοιμηθουν

----------


## 321mitsos

Περσι μου είχαν σκοτώσει όλα τα καναρίνια που είχα σε κλουβακια.
Έχω βάλει διπλό πλεγμα αλλά κάπως έγινε και από εκείνη την πλευρά το είχε ρίξει κάτω....
Ένα μήνα περίπου σε αυτή την κλούβα είχα το καναρινι έξω και από κάτω έχει άλλο ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια και παπαγαλάκια.
Αλλά όχι στην πρώτη μέρα έπρεπε να φύγει αυτό....
Τεσπα εγώ το έχω βάλει πισμα και θα κάνω σισκινακια ο κόσμος να χαλάσει.
Μιλάω με το παιδί να μου στειλει ένα άλλο αρσενικό.

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημήτρη σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε,μακάρι να έρθει υγιές και να δέσει με την κοπέλα...αντε να δούμε,καλη επανεκίνηση!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τέτοια ατυχία πια. Το κορίτσι και τα μάτια σου τώρα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Και το κορίτσι ήταν χτυπημενο και αυτό στα ρουθουνια μπροστά....
Χτες είπα θα πεθάνει και αυτό,φαινόταν πολύ ταλαιπωρίμενο...
Σήμερα φαίνεται καλύτερα.
Όπως είπε και ο φίλος κοιμάται στο πλεγμα ...

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να πάει καλύτερα η κοπέλα τουλάχιστον.Τι άτιμα αυτα τα αρπακτικά, τελικα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Παλι καλα να την προσεχεις ριξε τπτ μπροστα κανα σεντο;κι εκει που κοιμαται.ετσι κοιμαται και ο αρσενικος μου

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ακομα και να μην μπορει να περασει τα νυχια μεσα απ αυτο το πλεγμα , θα κανει επιθεση και θα το τρομαξει και ισως χτυπησει .Ασχετα αν υπαρχει εμποδιο , βλεπει τα καγκελα κοντα και θα το επιχειρησει .Βαλε πλεγμα σε αποσταση ...

----------


## 321mitsos

Αύριο το πρωί θα βάλω την κλούβα μέσα στην αποθήκη και θα την αφήσω εκεί. 
Δεν το ξανά ρισκάρω.

----------


## jk21

αν θα γινει αυτο , θα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις εκει τεχνητο φωτισμο , αντιστοιχο των ωρων του φυσικου αλλιως θα εχεις ξεπυρωμα και πιθανη πτεροροια

----------


## 321mitsos

Φως έχει αλλά όχι απευθείας πάνω τους.
Θα χρειαστώ τεχνικό φως;

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω ακριβως τις συνθηκες , ομως αυτο που ξερω , ειναι οτι αν τα πουλια καταλαβουν λιγοτερο φως σε ενταση και ωρες μεσα στην ημερα  , θα το παρουν πιθανοτατα σαν σημαδι οτι η μερα εχει αρχισει να μικραινει , δηλαδη ηρθε η περιοδος να ξεπυρωσουν και να οδηγηθουν σε πτεροροια  .

----------


## 321mitsos

Μπορώ να βάλω πλαστικό πλεγμα;και αν ναι τι απόσταση από το κλουβι;

----------


## jk21

εξαρταται ποιο αρπακτικο θα πλησιασει και ποσο πεινασμενο θα ειναι ... λογικα αν στηριζεται τεντωμενο σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον 5 ποντους θα εισαι ενταξει

αλλα ευκαμπτο μεταλλικο θα βρεις σε γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο που ειδα οτι υπαρχει και στη Ροδο . Ειναι πρασινο λεπτο οχι ακαμπτο και βγαινει 1χ3 μετρα στα 5 ευρω σχεδον 

ειναι πιο ντιζαινατο να μην γκρινιαζει και η γυναικα ...

----------


## 321mitsos

Σκέφτουνα κάτι τέτοιο που έχει και εδω αλλιώς πάμε σε μεταλλικό....
Κάνει αυτό η μεταλλικό;

----------


## jk21

για αυτο σου απαντησα πιο πανω ...

αλλα αν ειχα επιλογη στη θεση σου , θα εβαζα το μεταλλικο .

... ξεχασα εισαι Κω ... οχι ροδο σορρυ

----------


## 321mitsos

Μεταλλικό εννοώ το κουνελοπλεγμα σαν αυτό που έχει η κλούβα. Η αρκεί το πλαστικό πλεγμα;

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαλε 2πλο πλαστικο α βαλεις πλαστικο γτ σε νησι θα ειναι πανακριβα για μεταλικο 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τον νέο αρσενικό. 
Έφτιαξα και το προστατευτικο από σιτα να μην περνάει ούτε κουνούπι.
Ας ελπίσουμε η τρίτη φορα να είναι και η τυχερή. 
Την φωλιά που είχε φτιάξει η θυληκια να την χαλάσω για να την ξανά φτιάξει η την αφήνω όπως ειναι;

----------


## ndlns

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία αυτή τη φορά. Εγώ δεν βλέπω λόγο να τη χαλάσεις τη φωλιά, αλλά ας μας διαφωτίσουν οι πιο έμπειροι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Aπo γατες πως παει εκει γιατι βλεπω  τα εχεις στη αυλη τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

εξαρταται σε τι κατασταση ειναι ...


Παντως ειναι πολυ παρακινδυνευμενη η ενωση αμεσα , μετα απ ταξιδι που σιγουρα στρεσσαρει το πουλι , διχως εστω μια εβδομαδα καραντινα 


Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαλε πλεγμα σε ολη την κατασκευη καλυτερα ν εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησχο  για μενα.
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Γάτες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπούνε γιατί έχω 2 σκυλιά που άμα δούνε γάτα....
Το αρσενικό φαίνεται μια χαρά και ζωηρό. Γιατί η καραντίνα;
Έβαλα φρέσκους σπόρους και "μαλωναν" ποιος θα πάει πρώτα. 
Ναι σκέφτομαι να βάλω και μεταλλικό πλεγμα πάνω από την σιτα.

----------


## jk21

*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*οτι πιο αναλυτικο και σαφες ... 

μολις ανεφερες τον ενα λογο .Διεκδικηση κυριαρχιας και τροφης στο νεο χωρο 

τα πουλια ακομα και υγειη να ειναι , ειτε το αφιχθεν ειτε το παλιο στον χωρο , εχουν πανω τους μικροβιακο φορτιο σε ισορροπια με τον οργανισμο τους , σε χαμηλους μη παθογονους πληθυσμους αλλα και παρασιτικο ...

πχ τα πουλακια στρεσσαρονται γιατι δεν βρισκουν τον σπορο που θελουν (τον διεκδικει πρωτα το κυριαρχο ) και βλεπεις πχ το νεοαφιχθεν να αποβαλλει φυσιολογικο αριθμο e coli ή και ωοκυστες απο κοκκιδια στην κουτσουλια του ή και λιγο αυξημενο και στο ψαξιμο του παλιου πουλιου στον πατο ή στην λερωμενη ταιστρα να βρει το σπορο του (συχνα τα πουλια για να κανουν κατι δικο τους χωρο σε κυριαρχια πχ φωλια , ταιστρα κουτσουλανε μεσα του ) προσλαμβανει μικρο ισως αριθμο παθογονουν φορτιου αλλα ξενο σε αυτο που εχει συνηθισει (δεν ειναι ολα τα στελεχη e coli ιδια ) και ξαφνικα βλεπουμε το παλιο πουλι στο χωρο αρρωστο και το νεο υγειες .Μπορει να συμβει και το αντιθετο αλλα εβαλα αυτο το παραδειγμα , για ολους αυτους που φερνουν πουλια απο τη φυση και διαβαζουν το παρον θεμα .Εχω ακουσει τοσους να μου λενε ...  ολα αυτα που υποστηριζεις για πουλια εκτροφης και οχι πιασμενα ειναι βλακειες .Τα εκτροφης αρρωσταινουν πιο ευκολα απ τα πιασμενα .Ναι αφου τους φερνουμε στον ιδιο χωρο πουλια αγρια ,με ισχυρο ανοσοποιητικο που μεγαλωσανε σε ενα περιβαλλον γεματο παθογονους οργανισμους (στη φυση ) και σκληραγωγηθηκανε σε αυτους , ε τα εκτροφης μεγαλωμενα σε σχεδον αποστειρωμενο περιβαλλον γινονται τα θυματα συχνα .Ετσι τα χανουμε και μετα ψαχνουμε να δουμε τι φταιει....  Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που τα ενηλικα πιασμενα , εινα πιο ανθεκτικα απο τα αγρια ενηλικα .Γιατι τα δευτερα εχουν πια πιο γερο οργανισμο , ομως ολα τους δεν δεχονται ευκολα τον μικρο χωρο και συχνα εχουμε τραγωδιες και σε αυτα 

Το αρθρο λεει οτι χρειαζεσαι εσυ Δημητρη ... εγω απλα την ευκαιρια να πω και δυο λογια για καποιους αλλους

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο αυγό. 
Είδα και βατεμα κιόλας. 
Ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο και μικρα Δημητρη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχή και πάλι Δημήτρη τα χίλια κύματα περάσες,σου αξίζει!

----------


## 321mitsos

Γειά στην παρέα. 
Έκανε τα 4 αυγά και κάθετε κανονικά μέχρι τώρα. 
Μία ερώτηση off topic παιδιά. 
Στην κλούβα από κάτω εχω ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια και είχαν κάνει 4 αυγά και πριν 2 μέρες έβαλα την κλούβα μέσα γιατί θα έβρεχε και από τότε η θυληκια μάλλον παράτησε τα αυγά. 
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο να βγουνε τα μικρακια Δημητρη
Τα παρατησε ε?.......
Αμα τους αλλαξες θεση ενω ειχε αυγα δεν ξερω αμα μπορεις να κανεις κατι.Π.Χ.να τα  ξαναβαλεις εκει που ηταν.για μενα φυσικα.κατσρ να δουμε μηπως εχει τυχει σε καποιο απο τα παιδια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγά των siskin!  :Big Grin:  Για τα καναρίνια δε νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι. Και δική μου γνώμη είναι να επιστρέψεις στην αρχική τους θέση μήπως η θηλυκή συνεχίσει την επώαση των αυγών, αλλά δύο μέρες χωρίς να κάτσει είναι μεγάλο διάστημα και δε νομίζω να τα έχουν καταφέρει τα αυγά.

Αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έτυχε σε εκείνο το σημείο να βρέξει; Αν ξανά βρέξει τι θα γίνει; Τα siskin από πάνω δεν τα χτυπάει η βροχή; Πώς μετακίνησες την κλούβα χωρίς να μετακινήσεις και τα siskin. Εκείνα μετακινήθηκαν; Συνέχισαν να κλωσάν αν έγινε όντως αυτό;

Εγώ προτείνω αργότερα είτε τη μεταφορά της κλούβας είτε την προστασίας της γύρω γύρω με χοντρό ναύλον που θα εμποδίζει τη βροχή και θα μαζεύει ρολό επάνω όταν έχει καλό καιρό. Θα σε βολέψει και τον χειμώνα για προστασία.

----------


## 321mitsos

Οπότε πάει να βρέξει τα βάζω μέσα. Ναι τα siskin ειναι στην πάνω μεριά και η κλούβα είναι ενιαία οπότε μεταφέρονται όλα μαζί. 
Εδώ το καλοκαίρι πολύ σπάνια βρέχει αλλά θα βρω ένα μεγάλο νάιλον να τους βάλω αν βρέξει την άλλη φορά. 
Τα siskin σηκώνεται και όταν αλλάξω τροφή και τέτοια αλλά σε δευτερόλεπτα επιστρέφει άμεσος στην φωλιά η κοπελιά.
Και μετά την μεταφορά πήγε αμέσως στην φωλια. 
Το χειμώνα δεν πιστεύω να τα αφήσω έξω, θα τα βάλω μέσα μάλλον.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε Δημήτρη, δεν πρέπει να κάνεις τέτοιες μεταφορές όταν τα πουλιά έχουν φωλιά, αυγά και μικρά. Πρέπει να βρίσκονται μόνιμα σε εξωτερικό χώρο πλέον και μάλιστα σταθερή θέση. Δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσουν την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## 321mitsos

Έχεις χίλια δικιά εύθυμη αλλά η βροχή με έπιασε απροετοιμαστω και δεν είχα νάιλον σπίτι. Από το να τα άφηνα να βραχει η φωλιά πήρα το ρίσκο και τα έβαλα μέσα. 
Περιμένω να βρέξει και μεθαύριο λογικά και μετά θα τα βγάλω πάλι έξω και δεν θα τα ξανά πειράξω. 
Έχω 2 μέρη που μπορώ να τα βάλω. 
Το ένα έχει φουλ απευθείας ήλιο και κοιτάει νότια προστατεύμενο από βόρια και το άλλο είναι σκιά και κοιτάει βόρια. 
Ποιο από τα 2 λέτε για το καλοκαίρι μόνο; 
Θα βγάλω και φώτο αύριο να δείτε να μου πείτε άμα είναι.

----------


## ndlns

Καλοκαίρι με ήλιο; Ζόρικα νομίζω θα είναι... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Η πρώτη είναι η πλευρά με τον φουλ ήλιο 
Και η δεύτερη με την σκιά. 
Ποια λέτε για το καλοκαίρι; 
Εγώ πιστεύω αυτή με την σκιά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ πιστεύω αυτή που έχει σκιά. Το καλοκαίρι οι θερμοκρασίες είναι πολύ υψηλές για να δέχονται τα πουλιά απευθείας ήλιο. Πρέπει όμως να προνοήσεις για τυχόν ξαφνικές βροχές το καλοκαίρι και την προστασία από κάθε είδους αρπακτικό και μη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Και εγω λεω για την σκια οπως ο Ευθμης αλλα εχε το νου σου για καμια βροχη πριν μπει το καλοκαιρι για τα καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Ναι βρήκα ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι νάιλον και αν πάει να βρέξει θα το πετάξω από πάνω τους. 
Προστασία έβαλα την σιτα οπότε πρέπει να είμαστε καλά. 
Αρχές της άλλης εβδομάδας θα τα βγάλω έξω. 
Ελπίζω να μην φοβηθεί και τα παρατήσει κατα την μεταφορά. 
Η καναρα άρχισε και κάνει καινούργια φωλιά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τώρα το μέρος που βρίσκονται πως είναι; Υπάρχει θόρυβος ή ενοχλούνται τα πουλιά; Εγώ προτείνω να μην τα ξανά ενοχλήσεις αφού μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα η κανάρα μπορεί να έχει γεννήσει ήδη αυγά τα οποία να ξανά παρατήσει και να μην σταθείς τόσο τυχερός και να σου παρατήσουν τη φωλιά τα siskin. Προτείνω να μείνουν εκεί μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά και να αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους. Έπειτα να τα μετακινήσεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## 321mitsos

Τα έχω βάλει στον λέβητα αλλά το θέμα εκεί είναι ότι δεν έχει πολύ χώρο να τα καθαριζω και ούτε ήλιο έχει και μυρίζει και το πετρέλαιο λίγο. 
Σήμερα τους έβαλα λαχανικά και αυγοτροφη και πάλι σηκώθηκε η θυληκια αλλά πήγε πάλι άμεσος. 
Θα πάρω το ρίσκο και θα τα βγάλω την Κυριακή και ότι γίνει. 
Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι μια χαρά. 
Και η καναρα δεν θα έχει προλάβει να κάνει αυγά πιστεύω.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι κλειστος ο χωρος?
Καποιο παραθυρο να το αξοιξες για να μπαινει φρεσκος αερας τουλαχιστον?
Προσεχε για την ζεστη επισης
Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Έχει πόρτα και την έχω ανοιχτή κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
Κλοσαει κανονικά ακόμα  :Happy:  
Περιμένω να βρέξει λογικά αύριο και Κυριακή θα τα βγάλω έξω. 
2 του μήνα λογικά βγαίνει το πρώτο.

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν τα μετακινήσα τελικά τα πουλιά. Θα περιμένω μέχρι να βγούνε τα μικρά και μετά θα τα βγάλω έξω. 
Η καναρα έκανε ένα αυγό σήμερα και ήταν κάτω αλλά το τσοφλι ήταν σαν ζελατίνα. 
Ελειψει ασβέστιου είναι αυτό; 
Της έχω grit και σουπιοκοκαλο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως υποδεικνύει έλλειψη ασβεστίου. Τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο; Έχεις κάποιο σκεύασμα ασβεστίου;

----------


## adreas

Το  πρώτο   είναι   αυτό  το  δεύτερο   είναι  έλλειψη  βιταμίνης  D    το  τρίτο  γρήγορο  κατέβασμα  του  αυγού………….

----------


## 321mitsos

Από σκεύασματα μόνο πολύ βιταμίνη έχω.
Θα της βάλω αύριο το πρωί να δω και το άλλο αυγό λογικά που θα κάνει αύριο.

----------


## TasosM

Δημητρη, κανενα νεο απο τα πουλακια?

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 
Λογο δουλειάς δεν είχα χρόνο να μπω στο φόρουμ να γράψω.
Φέρνω μόνο άσχημα νέα  :sad:  
Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
Στης αρχές καλοκαιριού κάνανε 2 γέννες από 3 αυγά που και στις 2 φορές τα αυγά ήταν ασπορα. 
Μετά πήρα την βιταμίνη που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης και χώρισα τα πουλάκια με χώρισμα και τους έβαζα βιταμίνη στο νερό για ένα μήνα κοντά με το χώρισμα.
Αρχές Αυγούστου έβγαλα το χώρισμα και ξεκίνησαν να κάνουν αυγά, έκαναν 3 πάλι και είχα ελπίδες ότι κάτι θα γίνει αλλά Πριν κάτι μέρες είδα ότι πάλι τα αυγά ήταν ασπορα. 
Και όταν έβγαλα την φωλιά με τα αυγά ο αρσενικός μαλωνε με την θυληκια και ξανά έβαλα το χώρισμα.
Αυτά από εμένα. 
Γιατί λέτε είναι συνέχεια ασπορα;τη μπορώ να κανω; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ποσες μερες μεσολαβησαν απο τη στιγμη που ανοιξες το χωρισμα τον Αυγουστο και την εξοδο του πρωτου αυγου; σε αυτες τις ημερες ειδες βατεμα; 


οταν κλωσσουσε η θηλυκια τα αυγα (ποσα εκανε; ) ο αρσενικος τι συμπεριφορα ειχε;

----------


## 321mitsos

Βάζω την φωλιά με το νημα μαζι με το χωρισμα και ξεκινά αμέσως η θυληκια και φτιάχνει φωλιά , την επόμενη μέρα βγάζω το χώρισμα και εκείνη την μέρα θυμάμαι ότι είδα βατεμα κιόλας.
Το πρώτο αυγό βγήκε την επόμενη(3η μέρα) μέρα. Έκανε 3 σύνολο. 
Ο αρσενικός  καθόταν δίπλα της όσο κλοσουσε η θυληκια ήρεμα και κελαηδούσε όχι πολύ έντονα όμως.
Την τζιμπουσε και στο κεφάλι μάλλον Γιατί της έλειπαν πολλές τρίχες από το κεφάλι της θυληκιας.
Και κάτι άλλο, όταν κάνει το πρώτο αυγό ή θυληκια οπότε την βλέπω κάθετε στην φωλιά και κλοσαει.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

εαν ησουν με καυσωνα ισως να χαλασαν τα αβγα.

----------


## 321mitsos

> εαν ησουν με καυσωνα ισως να χαλασαν τα αβγα.


Παίζει και αυτό Ναι. 
Έκανε κάτι 30αρια και υπό σκιά. 
Και η θυληκια έβγαζε το υλικό μέσα από την φωλιά και το πέταξε κάτω.
Πόσο είναι το όριο θερμοκρασίας?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχουμε πολλες φορες δει πουλια να βατευονται αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετοιμα ορμονικα  ... 

με προβληματιζει που εκανε μονο 3 αυγα 

αν μαλιστα πεταξε το υλικο εξω η θηλυκια , ενω τα αυγα τα κλωσσουσε ακομα , τοτε δεν νομιζω να ηταν κανονικη βατεμενη γεννα

----------


## 321mitsos

Τώρα τα έχω σε χώρισμα. 
Θα περιμενω λίγες μέρες και θα ξανά προσπαθήσω. 
Τη λετε;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στη Βενεζουελα πατριδα των red siskin , τωρα μπαινει σιγα σιγα η ανοιξη  και ειναι φυσικη εποχη τους .Δεν ξερω ποσο παλια εχουν ερθει οι γεννητορες τους στην Ελλαδα ωστε ισως ενστικτωδως παροτι τη μειωση των ωρων της ημερας στο βορειο ημισφαιριο , αυτα να κρατουν και τις παλιες συνηθειες αλλα αν εχουν γεννηθει ανοιξη και οχι φθινοπωρο (αυτο πρεπει να το μαθεις απο τον εκτροφεα )  ειναι λαθος να το επιχειρησεις , ειτε γιατι αν δεν εχει ξεκινησει , θα σου ερθει συντομα η πτεροροια , ειτε γιατι εστω και ασπορες γεννες , μερικως εχει κουρασθει το θηλυκο .Μονο θα ηθελα να μαθεις το θεμα της ημερομηνιας γεννησης .Αν  ειχαν γεννηθει αργα , καθολου απιθανο να μην ηταν ωριμα ακομα την ανοιξη

----------


## 321mitsos

Μίλησα με το παιδί που τα πήρα και μου είπε ότι Τώρα ντύνονται και είναι απυρωτα. 
Και να τα βάλω σε χώρισμα όπως τα έχω Τώρα και χωρίς να βλέπονται αν γίνετε και να τα βάλω για αναπαραγωγή τον  Δεκέμβριο.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν έχω γράψει τόσο καιρό Γιατί δεν είχα καθόλου νέα.
Τα έβαλα τα πουλιά μαζί τον χειμώνα χωρίς καμία επιτυχία. Ούτε φωλιά ούτε τίποτα και μετά τα ξαναχωρισα.
Τα είχα χωριστά και βλέπω την θυληκια να θέλει να κάνει φωλιά.κανει φωλιά και αφήνω τον αρσενικό μαζί.
Κάνουν 4 αυγά και βγαίνουν 3 μικρά. Τα 2 βγήκαν και την ίδια μέρα.
Από την πρώτη μέρα τους έχω βάλει μήλο,μπρόκολο,αυγό,ζωχο.
Η φωτογραφία ειναι σήμερα 4 ημέρα.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Παιδιά ολα πάνε εντάξει...
Ένα θεματάκι μόνο, 2 φορές σημερα είχε πέσει κάτω κάποιο από τα μικρά.
Ευτυχώς ήμουν εκεί κοντά και το ξανά έβαλα μέσα (φόρεσα γάντια για να το πιασω).
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό η να κοίταω όσο μπορώ;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μήπως είναι μικρή η φωλιά?

----------


## amastro

Έχεις περάσει κλειστά δαχτυλίδια ;

----------


## 321mitsos

Όχι δεν τα έχω περάσει δαχτυλίδια και ούτε θα το ρισκάρω να το κάνω έστω για αυτή τη γέννα. 
Η φωλιά είναι Ναι σχετικά μικρή σε σχέση με μια του καναρινιού ας πούμε.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Παιδιά ολα πάνε εντάξει...
> Ένα θεματάκι μόνο, 2 φορές σημερα είχε πέσει κάτω κάποιο από τα μικρά.
> Ευτυχώς ήμουν εκεί κοντά και το ξανά έβαλα μέσα (φόρεσα γάντια για να το πιασω).
> Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό η να κοίταω όσο μπορώ;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ετυχε μηπως να δεις αν πεφτει μονο του η το ριχνουν απο επιλογη οι γονεις?

----------


## 321mitsos

Όχι δεν είδα κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν νομίζω να το πέταξαν από επιλογή...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν το ξαναπεταξουν ή ξαναπεσει τελος παντων , δες αν το μεγεθος του ειναι διαφορετικο απο τα αλλα , αν υπαρχει καποια δυσμορφια στο κορμακι του και βγαλε αν μπορεις μια φωτο την κοιλιτσα του

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν είχαμε καμία πτώση μέχρι τώρα.
Και τα 3 μωρά ζούνε ακομα κανονικά και πάνε μια χαρά. 
Και ο αρσενικός ταιζει την θυληκια και τα μωρά μερικές φορές.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Καλημέρα.
Από χτες το ζεύγος έχει αρχίσει και μαλώνει και πολλές φορές πολύ άσχημα και πιστεύω ότι το αρχίζει η θυληκια Γιατί ο αρσενικός μετά από τον τσακωμο κάθετε στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού για αρκετή ώρα.
Είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό η να τους βάλω το  χώρισμα ;
Τα μικρά πάνε καλά και τα ταιζει κανονικά.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παρακολουθησε αν γινεται , μολις η θηλυκια βγαινει απο τη φωλια και κυριως αν καθυστερει να γυρισει . Υπερπροστατευτικοι αρσενικοι συνηθως τις κυνηγουν να επιστρεψουν (φοβουνται να αφηνουν τα μικρα εκθετα ) και τις κυνηγουν και ηρεμουν αμεσως  μολις τις δουνε στη φωλια . Αν τα θηλυκα αντιδρουν , παρατηρουμε αυτο που περιγραφεις 

Αν ομως ενω ειναι εξω η θηλυκια και αρχικα υπαρχει ηρεμια , τα πνευματα οξυνονται οταν ο αρσενικος πηγαινει στη φωλια , τοτε ισως το θηλυκο ειτε φοβαται αδικα τον αρσενικο και τον κυνηγα , ειτε δικαια αν αυτος ηταν υπευθυνος για τις πτωσεις τις προηγουμενες μερες .Αν και σε επιθετικες κινησεις τον αρσενικων σε μικρα , εχουμε και τραυματισμους των νεοσσων . Σε καναρινια συμβαινει μονο οταν ο αρσενικος εχει συνηθισει να χρησιμοποιειται κυριως ως επιβητορας (τον βγαζουν συχνα απο το κλουβι και πηγαινει σε αρκετα θηλυκα για βατεμα ,οχι μονο σε ενα σαν κανονικο ζευγαρι ) , σε πουλια ομως οπως τα ευρωπαικα ιθαγενη ή εξωτικα finches σαν τα siskin που δεν εχουν πολλες γενιες στην εκτροφη , συμβαινει πιο συχνα και ειδικα αν οι νεοσσοι δεν αναπτυσσονται γρηγορα, αφου ειναι πιο εντονο ακομα το ενστικτο της γενετικης επιλογης

----------


## 321mitsos

Όσες φορές τα έχω δει η θυληκια κάθετε στη φωλιά και μόλις βλέπει τον αρσενικό πετάγεται έξω από την φωλιά τον κυνηγάει, τον βάζει στην γωνία και μετά επιστρέφει άμεσος στην φωλιά.
Ο αρσενικός κάθετε για λιγο κάτω και μετά ανεβαίνει δειλά δειλά.
Μετά βλέπω τον αρσενικο να την ταιζει και μετά ξανά κυνήγι. Περίεργο....
Αν συνεχίσουν έτσι και σήμερα λεω να βάλω το χώρισμα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

να μην βαλεις χωρισμα, αφου τσακωνονται και μετα ηρεμουν τα πραγματα μην κανεις τιποτα
εκτος και γινεται συνεχεια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημητρη καλο θα ηταν να αφαιρεσεις το γκριτ οσο εχεις τους νεοσσους,μπορει να εχεις θανατηφορες επιπτωσεις,Μπορει να παθουν διατρηση στομαχου τα μικρα και να τα χασεις.

----------


## 321mitsos

Τα κυνηγητά είναι ελάχιστα πλέον και έχω δει ότι ο βατεβονται αρκετές φορές. 
Στην θυληκια λειπουν και μερικές τρίχες από το κεφάλι της πράγμα που πιστεύω ότι ευθύνεται ο αρσενικός. 
Συνεχίζει να ταιζει τα μικρά η θυληκια και ο αρσενικός την θυληκια ελάχιστα. 
Τα αφήνω όπως έχουν η βάζω μειπος χωρισμα;



Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν θα σου πω τι θα κανεις αλλα θα σου πω τι αναγκαστικα εκανα (επιτυχημενα ) εγω οταν ειχα χωρισει τον αρσενικο μου (για δυο συνεχομενα χρονια ) απο την πρωτη εκκολαψη τη μια χρονια και πριν ξεκινησει την δευτερη , γιατι την πρωτη χρονια πηγε << βολτα >> ενα καρδερινακι οταν βγηκε .Τοσο την μια (ρισκαροντας ) τοσο και την δευτερη (παρατηρωντας κινησεις υποψιασμενος πια ) επανεφερα τον αρσενικο μαζι με το θηλυκο , οταν τα μικρα ηταν στην ηλικια που βλεπουμε τα δικα σου , γιατι το θηλυκο τον ζητουσε επιμονα και ειδικα την πρωτη χρονια ειχε εγκαταλειψει τα μικρα για καποιες ωρες .Μολις μπηκε , πηγε ειδε τα παιδια του , ταισε μια φορα και μετα το θηλυκο ανελαβε πληρως και παλι .Δεν ξαναπειραξε καθολου τα μικρα ! 

Ακους γνωμες και αποφασιζεις

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα βρήκα ένα μικρό κάτω μακριά από την φωλιά πεθαμένο.
Τώρα το έκανε η θυληκια καταλάθος η αρσενικός δεν μπορώ να πω.
Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι μόνο αυτό.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν το εχεις  , βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλιτσα του  .Παντως δεν ειχε καποιο μειωμενη αναπτυξη . Δες επισης αν τα δαχτυλακια στα ποδια ηταν ολα οκ

----------


## 321mitsos

Όχι δεν το έχω.
Σήμερα μάλωναν παλι παρά πολύ και δεν άφηνε την θυληκια να πάει στη φωλιά.
Τελικά έβαλα το χώρισμα και η θυληκια ηρέμησε έφαγε και τάισε τα μικρά.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Χτες βρήκα και το δεύτερο πεθαμένο..
Αυτό ήταν πολύ μικρότερο από το άλλο και μάλλον δεν το άφηνε να φάει η πέθανε από το κρύο γιατί η μάνα εδω και αρκετές μέρες δεν κάθετε να τα ζεστάνει πλέον ούτε το βράδυ.
Τουλάχιστον έμεινε ένα και φαίνετε να τα πάει καλά.
Όταν με το καλό τρώει μόνο του να βάλω καινούργια φωλιά η την αφήνω όπως εχει;


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Να σου ζήσει το μικρό Δημήτρη.
Εγώ στις καρδερίνες, όταν καλοκλαρώσουν τα μικρά, αφαιρώ τελείως τη φωλιά.
Όταν απογαλακτιστούν, την ξαναβάζω στη θέση της άδεια και δίνω νήμα για να την ξαναφτιάξει η μάνα.

Λίγο λεπτές δεν είναι οι πατήθρες σου;

----------


## 321mitsos

Το μικρό πάει καλά μέχρι τώρα αλλά η θυληκια από σήμερα θέλει να κάνει φωλιά έντονα.
Η θυληκια ταιζει το μικρό.ο αρσενικός δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ να το κάνει.
Να βάλω πίσω την φωλιά να ξεκινήσει η θα παρατήσει το μικρο;
Ο μικρός ακόμα δεν τρώει μόνος του.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Καθάρισε την παλιά και βαλτην πάλη να κάνει..ταυτόχρονα θα ταΐζει και το μικρό ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

εισαι σιγουρος οτι θελει να κανει φωλια? κανονικα ταΐζει και ο αρσενκκος αλλα μπορει οταν φτιαχνει φωλια ή κατσει στην φωλια να ταΐζει αυτος
αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ψαχνει για φωλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Ναι είμαι σίγουρος.
Την βλέπω εδω και ώρα και προσπαθεί να κάνει φωλιά εκεί που έχω το grit.(πανω δεξιά στη φωτο)


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Θέλει δεν θέλει καθάρισε την φωλιά και βαλε να ξανά κάνει.αμα το τάιζε το μικρό δεν θα το αφήσει τώρα ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Έβαλα από χτες την φωλιά και ξεκίνησε να την φτιάχνει και ταυτόχρονα ταιζει και το μικρό.
Άρχισαν παλι σημερα να μαλώνουν η θυληκια με τον αρσενικό.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα χώρισα τον μικρό από τους γονείς του.
Τον κυνηγουσε και ο αρσενικός πολύ.. 
Η θυληκια έκανε σημερα το δεύτερο αυγό.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ποσό ημερών είναι ;; Τρώει μόνο του ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Είναι 25 ημερών σημερα και τρώει αυγό και πρασινάδα. 
Με τους σπορους λίγα πράγματα ακομα.δοκιμαζει μάλλον και τα πετάει κάτω.
Το έβγαλα κιόλας γιατί το κυνηγούσε το αρσενικό συν ότι δεν το τάιζε πια η μάνα.
Δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα φαίνεται εντάξει.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Αφού τρώει μόνο του καλά έκανες και χωριστά..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

25 ημερων και παραλληλα δεν τρωει σιγουρα σπορους .... 

Προσωπικα δεν θα το χωριζα

----------


## 321mitsos

Σημερα θα έβγαινε το πρώτο από τα αυγά και κάνω μια να δω αν έχει βγει τιποτα και βλέπω 2 μικρά και ένα τρίτο που μόλις είχε σκάσει από το αυγό.εχει μείνει άλλο ένα αυγό μέσα.
Όσο αναφορά το άλλο από την πρώτη γέννα είναι μια χαρά και πολύ ζωηρό.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα.

----------


## IscarioTis

με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

4 στα 4 αυτή τη φορά. 
Έχει ανοίξει κάπως περίεργα την φωλιά η θυληκια μάλλον επειδή κάνει ζέστη;
Την αφήνω όπως εχει.
Το είχε ξανά κάνει όταν είχε αυγά και την είχα φτιάξει και την ξανά έκανε Έτσι.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις παλι υλικο απο κατω  .Θα σου λεγα και τσοχα αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως δεν την θελει και πεταξει και τα μικρα κατω .Το υλικο ισως το βγαλει σταδιακα αλλα οσο θα υπαρχει , θα τα προστατευει να διατηρουν τη θερμοκρασια που δεχονται απο πανω απ τη μανα που κλωσσα .Φοβαμαι να μεινουν ετσι .Εκτος αν εκει κατω εχετε στανταρ τα 30αρια ...

----------


## 321mitsos

Οταν εκανε φωλια ειχα βάλει τσόχα στην αρχή και την πέταξε,την ξανά βάζω και την έκανε κομμάτια.
Πήγα να πάρω χτες αλλά δεν είχε το μαγαζι.
Η φωλιά σημερα ήταν όπως χτες.
Έβαλα το χώρισμα σημερα Γιατί άρχισαν παλι τα μαλωματα. 
Η θερμοκρασία είναι συνέχεια πανω απο 25 μέσα στο σπίτι.εξω έχει και 30αρια αυτές της μέρες.



Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Επιμενω να βαλεις υλικο εστω χυμα απο κατω . Με θερμοκρασιες κατω των 30 τα μικρα δεν θερμαινονται σωστα

----------


## 321mitsos

Οκ θα προσπαθήσω να βρω τσόχα Αλλιώς θα βάλω χύμα όπως είπες.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Να   μη  βρεις   τίποτα  άσε   τώρα  που  πάνε  καλά   να  μη  σου  κάτσει   καμιά  στραβή…………..  εκεί   τα  έβγαλε   εκεί  θα  τα  τελειώσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## adreas

> Επιμενω να βαλεις υλικο εστω χυμα απο κατω . Με θερμοκρασιες κατω των 30 τα μικρα δεν θερμαινονται σωστα


Τα   πουλάκια  είναι  4   μαζί  ζεστένουν   το  ένα  το  άλλο   και  το  βράδυ  που  πέφτει   η  θερμοκρασία  η  μάννα    τους.

----------


## jk21

Σε επωαση αυγων υπαρχει σιγουρα προβλημα . Στα μικρα υπαρχει σημαντικη πιθανοτητα να υπαρξει αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι σχετικα χαμηλη και αυτα δεν εχουν περασει τις 7 μερες να βγαλουν φτερακια .Αντεξανε μεχρι τωρα , ειναι και νοτια Ελλαδα ο Δημητρης , αν ο Ανδρεας εχει και προσωπικη εμπειρια για να ειναι τοσο σιγουρος , τοτε ας την αφησει ετσι .Πιστευω οτι απλο υλικο φωλιας και οχι τσοχα , απλα θα εκανε το θηλυκο να το βγαλει αν δεν το ηθελε αλλα ας μεινουν και οπως ειναι , αφου ο Ανδρεας εχει εμπειρια σε τετοια περιπτωση και ειναι σιγουρος

----------


## 321mitsos

Έτσι τα άφησα όπως ήταν.
Το μόνο που έκανα σημερα ήταν να κουνήσω λιγο το πιο μικρο Γιατί το είχαν πατήσει τα άλλα και απλά το έβαλα δίπλα τους.
Καλά πάνε.το χώρισμα το έχω ακομα Γιατί και με αυτό μαλώνουν που και που.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ο μικρος με ανησυχει .... τοσο απο θεμα παροχης ενεργειας , λογω της ελλειπους θερμομονωσης στη φωλια , οσο και αν το ταιζουν ή απομονωνεται στο κατω μερος . Με τη συμφωνη γνωμη - προταση αλλων μελων , ισως χρειαστει βοηθεια ποτε ποτε και απο σενα με κρεμα ή διαλυμενο κροκο σε χλιαρο νερο , καλα βρασμενου αυγου (για μενα , με δεδομενο οτι ταιζει και η μανα , ειναι καλυτερο να κανεις το δευτερο , να ενισχυθει σε πρωτεινη αρκετα )

----------


## amatina

Μη τα πειράξεις εφόσον ταΐζει η μάνα, σε 10 μέρες θα έχουν όλα το ίδιο σωματικό βάρος,  εάν δεν δίνεις να τους παρέχεις καθημερινά περίλλα.

----------


## 321mitsos

Πήγα χτες σπιτι το βράδυ μετά την δουλειά και βλέπω την μάνα να κοιμάται έξω από την φωλιά....λεω πάνε τα μικρά.
Σήμερα το πρωί τα βλέπω και ήταν όλα εντάξει.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Έχει ζέστη γιαυτο δεν έχουν θέμα ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν κανει ζεστη ... απλα το συγκεκριμενο θηλυκο διατηρει τη συνηθεια των αρχεγονων αγριων πουλιων στη Βενεζουελα να μην κλωσσα απο μια μερα και μετα και ευτυχως οχι τοσο νωρις οσο εκει  (που το κλιμα ειναι πιο τροπικο και δεν υπαρχει αναγκη αρκετης παροχης θερμοτητας )

δειτε σχετικη αναφορα σε καποιο εκτροφεα του εξωτερικου αλλα ειναι κατι γνωστο και σε οσους ασχολουνται αρκετα με siskin και στην Ευρωπη και εδω 

Σε ποια μερα ειναι σημερα Δημητρη ; ευτυχως βλεπω βγαζουν λιγα φτερακια και αν βγει πουπουλα θα ειναι οκ .Για πριν δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω 

http://www.cliftonfinchaviaries.org/...ers/siskin.htm




> Some of the aforementioned heartache is brought about by the bird's habit of not continuing to brood the young at night anytime from 3 days to 14 days old. This is my observation from my early days of keeping these birds. It does, of course, vary as to the type of aviary these birds are kept in and anyone who has heated aviaries has a much better chance of rearing the young. Leaving the young is one of the most common reasons of failure to rear. There are many other reasons and several aviculturists I know in Queensland say it is still common for the young to die and believe me it must be warmer there than here in Tasmania   .....

----------


## adreas

Πάντως   καλό  είναι  αυτό   που  δεν  καθαρίζει  τη  φωλιά  η  μάλλον  σταμάτησε   να  την καθαρίζει  εγώ  όταν το βλέπω  αυτό  χαίρομαι  γιατί θα περάσω δακτυλίδια αναίμακτα.
Όσο   ποιο  πολλά  είναι   τόσο  ποιο  γρήγορα   συμβαίνει   αυτό.

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα είναι η έβδομη μέρα, το είχε κάνει και στην πρώτη γέννα αυτό αλλά λιγο πιο αργά νομίζω.
Ανδρέα δεν τους βάζω δαχτυλίδια γιατί δεν θέλω να πάθουν οτιδήποτε,στις επόμενες γέννες μπορεί.
Σήμερα μόνο κούνησα ένα ελαφρα Γιατί είχαν κάτσει πάνω στο κεφάλι του τα άλλα.
Αργότερα να βγάλω και το άλλο υλικό που έχει μείνει η θα το βγάλει μόνη της όταν θελει;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Θα σου πουνε ισως ατομα που ξερουν τα πουλια αυτα καλυτερα , καποια ειδικοτερα σημεια που πρεπει να προσεξεις , αλλα κατι που θα ηθελα να σου επισημανω , εινα οτι επειδη τα πουλια αυτα ζουνε σε τροπικο περιβαλλον και ζευγαρωνουν τετοια εποχη (στο νοτιο ημισφαιριο εχει φουλ ζεστη ) συχνα δεν χρειαζεται να καθονται εκει στα αυγα τους και ενστικτωδως πολλα τα παρατουν και εδω , ομως εδω αν η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι πολυ ζεστη , αυγο σημαινει παγωμα τους ... Πολλοι δουλευουν με παραμανες για το λογο αυτο , ομως συχνα τα ζευγαρια επωαζουν και μεγαλωνουν μονα τους τα μικρα . Ισως να τα ξαναπουμε στην πορεια



Στο ειχα αναφερει και αρχικα αλλα μαλλον δεν το θυμασαι . Δεν ειναι θετικο που το δικο σου εχει ενεργο ακομα το ενστικτο , γιατι τα πουλια μπορει να παγωσουν  , ειδικα οταν εχουν υποτυπωδες υποστρωμα φωλιας και δεν θα πειραξεις τιποτα αφαιρετικα ! Ευτυχως δεν ειναι πολυ μικρα , γιατι αλλιως θα τα ειχες ηδη χασει . Αν δεν εχει κρυωσει εκει ο καιρος (εδω Αθηνα εχουμε ψυχρα και ποτε ποτε βροχη ) ελπιζω να αντεξουν και ετσι αλλα σιγουρα οτι υπαρχει , δεν θα το αφαιρεσεις

* δες και το αρθρο που σου εβαλα , ειναι πολυ χρησιμο απ εμπειρο στο ειδος ξενο εκτροφεα

----------


## adreas

Όπως   θέλεις   εγώ   αν  ήμουν στη  θέση   θα  έβαζα   η  φωτογραφία  μιλάει από  μόνη  της.

----------


## 321mitsos

Τελικά έσπρωξα λιγο το υλικό που είχε μείνει από κάτω και έβαλα τα μικρά από πάνω όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα Γιατί έβλεπα ότι δεν χωρούσαν πλέον Έτσι όπως ήταν...
Πριν φύγω για δουλειά κατά της 5 είδα την θυληκια και κλωσουσε.τωρα δεν ξέρω αν έκατσε πολύ η ακομα κάθετε γιατί έφυγα και ακομα δεν έχω πάει να δω.
Αύριο θα δω τωρα τη γίνετε...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Δεν κάθετε το βράδυ αλλά την βλέπω μερικές φορές να κλωσαει το απόγευμα.
Μια χαρά πάνε. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Μεγαλώνουμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Ερώτηση πρώτη : όταν με το καλό απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρά ξεκινάω νέα γέννα η περιμενω κάποιο Ά χρόνο να ξεκουραστούν λίγο και μετά πάλι.
Δευτερη: τον αρσενικό τον έχω ακομα με το χώρισμα.τον αφήνω όπως είναι η βγάζω το χωρισμα για Τώρα εννοώ να μεγαλώσει τα μικρά.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Γνώμη μου, τον αρσενικό τον βάζεις όταν τα μικρά τα μεταφέρεις μόνα τους σε δικό τους κλουβί

----------


## adreas

> Γνώμη μου, τον αρσενικό τον βάζεις όταν τα μικρά τα μεταφέρεις μόνα τους σε δικό τους κλουβί


Ναι   και   εγω  μαζι  σου

----------


## jk21

Δεν πρεπει και δεν μπορεις ετσι κι αλλιως  να κοψεις τετοια εποχη ορμονικα τα πουλια .Σαφως και προχωρανε σε αναπαραγωγη οταν θα ειναι ετοιμα , χωρις εμποδιο 

Ειχαμε μεινει , στο οτι ειχες χωρισει το μικρο της προηγουμενης γεννας  ξεχωρα απο τους γονεις (ποστ 296 ) και οχι τον αρσενικο απο το ταιρι του . 


Αν παραυτα το εχεις κανει προφανως στην πορεια  ,  σε ποιο αυγο το εκανες; σε καποιο απο τα πρωτα ή μετα το τελευταιο;  εγινε κατι , που πρεπει να εχουμε στο νου μας , ωστε να παρουμε με βαση αυτο καποια αποφαση στο τι γνωμη θα σου συστησουμε ή απο φοβο επειδη τυχαινει σε ιθαγενη αλλα και siskin καποια αρσενικα πραγματι να εχουν περιεργες συμπεριφορες; 

Οταν το χωρισες , σε τι αποσταση τον ειχες απο τη θηλυκια; στην ιδια κλουβα ή σε αλλη ; η φωλια ειναι σε σημειο που εστω με καγκελο  , τον επετρεπε να ειναι κοντα ή οχι ; 

Οχι σαν γνωμη προς το παρον (θα εξαρτηθει στο τι απαντησεις θα εχουμε απ το Δημητρη και τα παιδια )  αλλα σαν μαρτυρια ... Μου εχει τυχει επιθετικη συμπεριφορα απο αρσενικο μολις βγαινουν τα μικρα  , μονο σε εναν που πηγε ... βολτα το πρωτο μικρο που βγηκε .Τον χωρισα  και στην 6η μερα το θηλυκο ενω ταιζε στο φουλ , ξαφνικα εγκαταλειπει για καποιες ωρες τη φωλια και καρφωνεται να τον ζητα στα καγκελα . Ειτε γιατι ειχα σκοπο να το κανω ρισκαροντας , ειτε γιατι με προετρεψε προς αυτο και εμπειροτατος εκτροφεας , τον εβαλα μεσα (σε αυτη την ηλικια δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα πειραξει ) και πηγε κατευθειαν , ταισε αμεσως ο ιδιος και μετα ξαφνικα μετα απο ωρες ταισε αμεσως η θηλυκια και συνεχισε συνεπεστατη το κλωσσημα και το μεγαλωμα .Την επομενη χρονια , χωρις να προλαβει να δωσει δικαιωμα , τον χωρισα απο την προηγουμενη σχεδον της αναμενομενης εκκολαψης και τον επανεφερα την 5η ή 6η μερα (οπως ειχα ετσι κι αλλιως σκοπο ) και παλι ομως ειχα παρατηρησει νευρικοτητα στο θηλυκο εκεινη την ημερα (και συντομεψα την επανενωση )  . 


Στα παιδια που προτεινουν ενωση μετα τον απογαλακτισμο των μικρων  ( προφανως το εφαρμοζουν με επιτυχια ) ,  θα ηθελα να μας πουνε , σε ποια μερα των νεοσσων συνηθως προτεινουν τον χωρισμο των μικρων ; 

Μεχρι τοτε τα θηλυκα τους  δεν εχουν δειξει ποτε διαθεση να ζητησουν τον αρσενικο νωριτερα;  τον αρσενικο τον απομακρυνουν απο τον χωρο ή τον εχουν διπλα;

----------


## amatina

Ανεξαρτητοποιήσει συνήθως 32 με 35 μέρες κάποιες φορές και από τις 28 μέρες μετα την γέννηση. Τον αρσενικό μπορείς να τον μεταφέρεις σε άλλο θηλυκό, βλέπονται  δεν βλέπονται με την πρώην δεν μας νοιάζει

----------


## 321mitsos

Το μικρό αν θυμάμαι ήταν νομίζω στο δεύτερο αυγό που έκανε η θυληκια και τον έβαλα σε δικό του κλουβί γιατί τον κυνηγούσε πολύ ό αρσενικός.

Έχει  περίεργη συμπεριφορά το αρσενικό στην πρώτη γέννα ...τη μια ταιζει τα μικρά και την θυληκια την άλλη στιγμή την κυνηγάει και την  τσιμπάει στο κεφάλι.και λογικά αυτός ευθύνεται και για τα μικρά που τα έβρισκα έξω.καλυτερα με το χώρισμα και η θυληκια είναι πιο χαλαρή από ότι βλέπω.

Τώρα είναι σε μεγάλη ζευγαρωστα με κάγκελο χώρισμα. Η φωλιά απέχει μια παλάμη από το χώρισμα περίπου.η θυληκια αγνοεί τον αρσενικό και βλέπει μόνο τα μικρά σε αντίθεση με τον αρσενικό που ειναι σίγουρα πυρωμένο και πετάει πάνω κάτω συνέχεια και κελαιδαει.

Άρα τα αφήνω όπως έχουν μέχρι να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρά και ξεκινάμε παλι.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στο ποστ 285 ειχες ηδη χωρισει τον αρσενικο και την επομενη ξαναεχασες μικρο με τον αρσενικο εκτος .Αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι για ολα αθωος αλλα μπορει να υπηρχε και αλλο προβλημα για τις απωλειες   . Ο αρσενικος ξαναμπηκε  μετα απο 2ημερο , γιατι η θηλυκια ηθελε να κανει φωλια οπως ειχες γραψει στο ποστ 288 . Δηλαδη την 15η μερα του νεοσσου σχεδον ζητουσε ξανα να ζευγαρωσει .Οχι με τον απογαλακτισμο του .Απλα το σημειωνω  !!!   Απο κει και περα αποφασιζεις αν πρεπει να μην τον ξαναγυρισεις καθολου  ή να τον επιστρεψεις καποια στιγμη .Να ξερεις ομως οτι αν η μανα μεγαλωσει το μικρο μονη της και αυτο κλαρωσει χωρις τον πατερα , κατα 99 % εκεινος δεν προκειται να ταισει αν η μανα κατσει στη φωλια νωριτερα , αφου προηγουμενως τον ζητα ξανα και τα ενωσεις 

Μιχαλη με ενδιαφερει (εκτος αν δεν το εχεις κανει ) να μας ενημερωσεις συγκεκριμενα , αν δεν βαζεις τον αρσενικο σε αλλη θηλυκια και πυρωμενος οπως ειναι ζητα την δικια του (οπως στην περιπτωση του Δημητρη , γιατι δεν εχει αλλο ζευγαρι ) δεν ειχες ποτε προβλημα με το θηλυκο να ζητα τον αρσενικο μεσα; αν ειχες και τον εβαλες , σε πια ηλικια του νεοσσου; ταιζε ο πατερας; 

Ανδρεα η δικια σου εμπειρια ;

----------


## amatina

Ο πατέρας ταΐζει εάν παραμείνει στην οικογένεια, σε 3 θηλυκά φέτος έχω αποσύρει τα αρσενικά κατά την έναρξη της επώασης χωρίς πρόβλημα, (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει όταν ο αρσενικός ζητεί το ταίρι του, αυτό είναι δικό του πρόβλημα)  αντίθετα σε ζευγάρι καρδερίνων υπήρξε παύση επώασης και έναρξη μετα την επιστροφή του αρσενικού

----------


## jk21

Χωρις προβλημα μεχρι την εναρξη της νεας γεννας , μετα τον απογαλακτισμο της πρωτης ή μεχρι στιγμης και ενω δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ;

το προβλημα στο οταν ζηταει το ταιρι του , ειναι συνηθως οτι ετσι ερεθιζει το θηλυκο να του δωσει σημασια ... δεν το θετω απο τη δικια του σκοπια , αν μπορει να ... κρατηθει  ::

----------


## amatina

Ναι μέχρι τον απογαλακτισμό, την διατροφή των  νεοσσών την έχει αποκλειστικά η μητέρα. Μπα καμία σημασία δεν δείχνει η θηλυκή όταν επωάζει πιστεύω πως ο σκοπός της είναι η διαιώνιση του είδους και όχι η ευχαρίστηση του σεξ.

----------


## 321mitsos

Τη ήθελα και το είπα....πηγα το μεσημέρι να βάλω χορταρικά κτλ και ευτυχώς τελευταία στιγμή βλέπω κάτω στο κλουβί στην γωνια ένα από τα μικρά.
Ήταν ένα από τα 2 μεγάλα μωρά.πιστευω έπεσε επειδή έχει αρχίσει και περπατάει η όταν έτρωγε από την μάνα.
Εντάξει το έπιασα και το έβαλα παλι μέσα.πηγε μετά η θυληκια και τάισε. 
Αύριο πρωί θα δω τωρα αν έζησε...

----------


## IscarioTis

κοιταξες οταν βραδιασε αμα ειναι στην φωλια,αν παρεμεινε στην φωλια το βραδυ, μην φοβασαι μια χαρα θα ειναι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Όπως φοβόμουνα το ενα πέθανε...μειπος επειδή το έπιασα με γυμνά χέρια όταν το έβαλα παλι στη φωλια;
Τεσπα δεν πειράζει έχουμε τα άλλα 3...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Πάμε  από  την  αρχή   το  ένα   από  τα  2  πουλιά    στο  ζευγάρι   θα  έχει  εμπειρία  θα  είναι  ποιο   μεγάλο  κατά  τουλάχιστον  1  έτος όποιο   και  αν  είναι  αρσενικό  η  θηλυκό  τα  μικρά  όταν  αυτά  πάνε  καλά   δεν  τα  αλλάζω   κλουβί  μέχρι   στο  σημείο  να  κλαρώσουν  τα  επόμενα   και  αν  είναι  μεγάλο το κλουβί   καθόλου τα  αφήνω  εκεί  τα  πτηνά  και   ποιο   πολύ  η  μάνα   θα  τους  δώσει  το  μάθημα  τους    και  δεν  θα  ανεβαίνουν   καθόλου  στη  φωλιά,  θα  καταλάβουν  μόνα  τους  πότε   να  σταματήσουν    να  ζητάνε  φαγητό,  και  αυτό  γιατί  νομίζω  ότι  η   από  όλες  τις   νορμάλ   περιόδους  στρες   στη  ζωή του  πτηνού   αυτή  του  απογαλακτισμού   είναι   η  ποιο   δύσκολη  τα  πουλιά   που  μένουν  με  τους  γονείς   τους  βγαίνουν  ποιο  δυνατά   και  περνάνε  ποιο  εύκολα  την πτερόρροια.  Τα  αρσενικά   στους  υβριδισμούς   τα  κάνω  τούμπες   δεν  υπάρχει   πρόβλημα   μόνο  στους θηλυκούς   φλώρους.  Η  φλώρα  από  μόνη  της   είναι  ζήτουλας  όλη  την  ώρα  καλεί  και  θέλει  τάισμα   οπότε  της  αφήνω  το  αρσενικό  όποιο  και αν είναι  αυτό  καρδερίνα  φλώρος καναρίνι.  Στις   καρδερίνες   ποτέ  δεν  έχω  αλλάξει  ζευγάρια   όλα  ταιριάζουν  αλλά   βάζω  τα  ζευγάρια  μου  προτού   αρχίσουν     να  ερωτεύονται   ακόμα  και  ζευγάρια  που  πέτυχαν την περασμένη χρονιά  αλλάζουν  ταίρι  χωρίς  κανένα πρόβλημα,      αλλά  δεν  τα  μετακινώ   τα  αρσενικά. Αν  πειράζει  σε  κραχτόκλουβο  και κολλητά  στο κλουβί.

----------


## jk21

Για να συνοψισουμε λοιπον , η γνωμη του Μιχαλη και του Ανδρεα στα ποστ 324 και 325 ηταν  να μεινει η μανα με τα μικρα μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο τους και ο αρσενικος να επανελθει μετα απο αυτον , οταν τα μικρα θα πανε αλλου . 

Οσο αφορα τις δικες τους εμπειριες και τακτικες , ο Μιχαλης στο ποστ 330 μας ειπε οτι σε τρια ζευγαρια πουλιων φετος δικα του  , στα δυο πετυχε η τακτικη αυτη , στο ενα υπηρξε παυση επωασης και αναγκη επαναφορας του αρσενικου . Υποθετω των αυγων για να αναφερει επωαση .Δεν ειχα βγει μικρα . Ειπε επισης οτι ο πατερας ταιζει τα μικρα του (προφανως οταν σταματα η μανα ) μονο οταν μενει στο κλουβι .Παρολα αυτα στο ποστ 332 δηλωσε πιστη στα θηλυκα , οτι κανουν το καθηκον τους και δεν δινουν σημασια στον πυρωμενο αρσενικο οταν επωαζουν .

Ο Ανδρεας τονισε το ποσο σημαντικο ειναι τα μικρα να μεγαλωνουν με τους γονεις και να φευγουν οταν ξεμυτισουν απ τη φωλια τα μικρα της επομενης γεννας .Μαλιστα αυτο εχω παρατηρησει και γω στα δικα μου συνηθως με μονη παρασπονδια την προσωρινη συμπεριφορα του αρσενικου που ειχα περιγραψει 

Προσωπικα στην περιπτωση του Μιχαλη με 2 στις 3 πετυχημενες εφαρμογες της μεθοδου με τον αρσενικο μακρια , δεν θα ειχα τοσο σιγουρια σε αυτη αλλα προφανως στηριζει (πιστευω ) την πεποιθηση του σε παλιοτερες εμπειριες . Ανδρεα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου , που ακριβως στηριζεις σε αυτα την αποψη σου οτι ο αρσενικος του Δημητρη στο παρον θεμα , καλα ειναι να μπει μετα τον απογαλακτισμο τους ; 


Ας παμε τωρα στις εξελιξεις ...

Τα μικρα Δημητρη ειναι 14 ημερων σημερα αν κρινω οτι στις 2 τα παρουσιασες και στις 7 μιλουσες για 7η μερα . Ακομα και τα δυο μεγαλυτερα δεν εχουν αναπτυξη για 14 ημερων πουλακι του μεγεθους των σισκιν αλλα μοιαζουν 12ης πανω κατω , οσο για το μικροτερο εχει μεινει πια αρκετα πισω και δεν δειχνει να εχει καλυψει την αποσταση απο τα αλλα  . Προφανως ηθελε ενισχυση και προφανως και τα αλλα ειτε δεν ταιζονται καλα  απο την μανα ,ειτε εχουν αρκετες θερμιδικες απωλειες (τουλαχιστον το πρωτο 10ημερο ) λογω σχεδον αδειας απ υλικο φωλιας . Στην πρωτη περιπτωση πρεπει να παρατηρησεις τη συμπεριφορα της σε αυτα που μεινανε (αν αλλαξε τωρα ή αν αρχισει να πετα μικρα εκτος φωλιας ) και κυριως προς τον αρσενικο που εχει αφαιρεθει . Δεν ξερω αν ταισει αν επανελθει (αν η φωλια που ταιζε τα μικρα η θηλυκια ηταν πολυ κοντα στο σημειο που κουρνιαζε και το εβλεπε υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες )  ή αν ειναι επιθετικος πια απεναντι τους μη θεωρωντας τα δικα του . Αν ομως η μανα δειχνει να τον θελει και να ειναι στα καγκελα  και χωρις μυαλο για ταισμα , δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη . Με ανησυχει που πεθανε οχι το μικροτερο αλλα καποιο μεγαλυτερο . Ειτε ασθενεια δειχνει αυτο , ειτε αγνωστο λογο που η μανα το εριξε ισως εκτος φωλιας (και φοβαμαι και για τα αλλα )


* να θυμισω σαν δεδομενο απο το ποστ 267 , οτι η συγκεκριμενη θηλυκια σχεδον οταν στην πρωτη γεννα τα μικρα ηταν 15-17 ημερων , ειχε δειξει εντονη διαθεση να παει σε νεα γεννα , οπως και εκανε πολυ συντομα μετα

----------


## 321mitsos

Σήμερα η φώτο...το ένα έχει μείνει αρκετά πίσω.
Να δοκιμάσω να βγάλω το χώρισμα να δω αν θα ταΐσει και ο αρσενικός;τον έχω πετύχει να ταιζει την θυληκια μέσα από το χώρισμα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Όλα πίσω είναι, μάλλον δεν επαρκεί η πρωτεΐνη

----------


## adreas

Μιχαλη  ισως  κακο  ταισμα

----------


## jk21

Για να καλυφτουν οι αυξημενες θερμιδικες αναγκες σε ενα οργανισμο καιγεται πριν απο ολα πρωτεινη και πρεπει να αναπληρωνεται ...Τα πουλια ειχαν αυξημενες , γιατι δεν ζεσταινοτανε επαρκως , αφου το υλικο της φωλιας ηταν ελαχιστο και η μανα σηκωθηκε νωρις .Το ενα ζεσταινει το αλλο , ομως  ολα πρεπει να παρουν απο καπου εξτρα ενεργεια  . Το γιατι η μανα δεν ταισε επιπλεον απο οσο επρεπε (σε μικρα που θα ειχαν κανονικη φωλια ) δεν μπορω να το ξερω , ισως ομως ο πατερας αν δεν ελλειπε να βοηθουσε σε αυτο ή και να μην εκλεβε την προσοχη της μανας , που οπως βλεπουμε ηδη τρεχει για << γλυκες >> στα καγκελα  .


Ο Δημητρης ρωτα τι να κανει με τον αρσενικο . Προσωπικα δεν ξερω τις αντιδρασεις του και δεν μπορω να παρω τωρα την ευθυνη να σου πω ενωσε τον . Μπορει να δρασει θετικα η ενωση , μπορει να απομακρυνει τη θηλυκια ακομα περισσοτερο απ το εργο της ... Ομως δεν μπορεις παρα να δοκιμασεις , ομως με παρουσια σου για καποιες ωρες συνεχομενα σιγουρα , ωστε να δεις και να κρινεις . Αν δεν τον ενωσεις , πιστευω οτι θα εχει εκει το μυαλο της και δεν θα ταιζει σωστα . Τα παιδια που εχουν την αποψη οτι η ενωση πρεπει να γινεται μετα τον απογαλακτισμο , πιστευω θα τοποθετηθουν εκ νεου ...

----------


## adreas

> Πάμε  από  την  αρχή   το  ένα   από  τα  2  πουλιά    στο  ζευγάρι   θα  έχει  εμπειρία  θα  είναι  ποιο   μεγάλο  κατά  τουλάχιστον  1  έτος όποιο   και  αν  είναι  αρσενικό  η  θηλυκό  τα  μικρά  όταν  αυτά  πάνε  καλά   δεν  τα  αλλάζω   κλουβί  μέχρι   στο  σημείο  να  κλαρώσουν  τα  επόμενα   και  αν  είναι  μεγάλο το κλουβί   καθόλου τα  αφήνω  εκεί  τα  πτηνά  και   ποιο   πολύ  η  μάνα   θα  τους  δώσει  το  μάθημα  τους    και  δεν  θα  ανεβαίνουν   καθόλου  στη  φωλιά,  θα  καταλάβουν  μόνα  τους  πότε   να  σταματήσουν    να  ζητάνε  φαγητό.


Στο  σημείο   αυτό  αξίζει   να  πούμε  γιατί  αυτό  συμβαίνει  και  στη  φύση   μάλιστα  όταν  το  πρωτοείδα   είπα   ΠΩ…  ΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Μια   μεταλλαγμένη   καρδερίνα  μάνα η   πατέρας   χωρίς   κόκκινη  μάσκα. Πάμε   λοιπόν  κλαρώσανε    τα  μικρά  της  πρώτης   γέννας   και  βγήκανε  στο  κλαρί  της   δεύτερης  και  τα  μικρά  της  δεύτερης  ζητάνε  φαγητό  έτσι   αναλαμβάνει  ένα μικρό  της  πρώτης  γέννας   και  ταΐζει  τα  μικρά  της  δεύτερης   σαν  τέλεια  παραμάνα   ποτέ  όμως  δεν κατάφερα  να  απομονώσω  το  μικρό  μάνα παραμάνα  για  να  δω  αν  μεγαλώσει και γίνει ζευγάρι  έχει  την  ίδια καλή συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Στο  σημείο   αυτό  αξίζει   να  πούμε  γιατί  αυτό  συμβαίνει  και  στη  φύση   μάλιστα  όταν  το  πρωτοείδα   είπα   ΠΩ…  ΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Μια   μεταλλαγμένη   καρδερίνα  μάνα η   πατέρας   χωρίς   κόκκινη  μάσκα. Πάμε   λοιπόν  κλαρώσανε    τα  μικρά  της  πρώτης   γέννας   και  βγήκανε  στο  κλαρί  της   δεύτερης  και  τα  μικρά  της  δεύτερης  ζητάνε  φαγητό  έτσι   αναλαμβάνει  ένα μικρό  της  πρώτης  γέννας   και  ταΐζει  τα  μικρά  της  δεύτερης   σαν  τέλεια  παραμάνα   ποτέ  όμως  δεν κατάφερα  να  απομονώσω  το  μικρό  μάνα παραμάνα  για  να  δω  αν  μεγαλώσει και γίνει ζευγάρι  έχει  την  ίδια καλή συμπεριφορά.



Εσυ τι λες μετα απο αυτο που ειδες,να μην εχει καλη συμπερφορα....

"*ΠΩ… ΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*" Οσοι δεν το εχουν βιωσει δυσκολα το πιστευουν.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τι γινεται με τα μικρα; πως συμπεριφερεται η μανα; εκανες καποια κινηση σημερα ;

----------


## 321mitsos

Ναι έβγαλα το χώρισμα σήμερα το μεσημέρι και έκατσα και τα έβλεπα για καμία ώρα...
Μόλις το έβγαλα ό αρσενικός πήγαινε και κοιτούσε από απόσταση τα μικρά πολύ ήρεμος και με την θυληκια.
Η θυληκια ήταν ήρεμη και αυτή, σαν να μην άλλαξε τίποτα.την τάισε κιόλας ό αρσενικός. 
Και αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι η θυληκια για πρώτη Τώρα τάισε 2 φορές τα μικρά σε τόση λίγη ώρα με τον αρσενικό να παρακολουθεί από κοντά.

Και μια φώτο από τον προηγούμενο ιό που μάλλον είναι αγόρι γιατί άρχισαν και βγαίνουν κόκκινα πούπουλα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Μιχαλη  ισως  κακο  ταισμα



Ισως αυγοτροφη με μικρη αποδοχη; Ισως δεν χορταινουν ;.............

Οτι θελουν πρωτεινη το ξερουμε,το ποσοστο επι τις % στην αυγοτροφη το ξερουμε, ποσο πρεπει να φανε ; Γιατι δεν τρωνε τοσο ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Σήμερα η φώτο...το ένα έχει μείνει αρκετά πίσω.



Αν θελεις Δημητρη γραψε τι ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης τρωνε καθε ημερα. Και τι αυγοτροφη ειναι;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Όλα πίσω είναι, μάλλον δεν επαρκεί η πρωτεΐνη



Για να μην επαρκει η πρωτεινη προυποθεση ειναι να εχουν καταναλωσει ολη την αυγοτροφη στην ταιστρα,η τι αλλο ;

----------


## 321mitsos

Η πρώτη που πήρα πέρσι είναι η:
NO PROBLEM:﻿

Αυγοτροφή ημι μαλακή με 17,5 % πρωτεϊνες, εμπλουτισμένο από σπόρους φαρμακευτικών φυτών, γαριδάκι γλυκού νερού και αυγά μυρμηγκιού (campοnοtus gigas). Προορίζεται για όλα τα είδη carduelidi.

Δεν έτρωγαν ποτε αρκετά από αυτήν πιο πολύ τους σπορους που είχε μέσα.θα έλεγα περίπου έτρωγαν τα 3/10 από ότι τους έβαζα.την άλλαζα πήγαιναν στην αρχή και μετά τιποτα.

Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου πήρα μια άλλη την:Raggio di Sole Th Indios 1.5kg
Σε αυτήν βλέπω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα δηλαδη περίπου 5-6/10 από όσο τους βάλω.βαζω λιγο πιο κάτω από το μισό κέρασμα.

Αυγό τους έβαζα κάθε μέρα και δεν το άγγιζαν οπότε σταμάτησα να τους βάζω.
Τρώνε πολύ ζωχο και αρκετό μηλο-μπροκολο.

Η αυγοτροφη που τρώνε λογικά είναι ελάχιστη...τη μπορώ να κάνω μειπος τρώνε περισσότερο;
Δοκίμασα και σκουλήκια παλιά...τιποτα και εκεί.



Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τωρα λιγα πραγματα,το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τα εμαθες να τρωνε αυγο.
Ξεκινα απο εκει σιγα σιγα ,με μικρες ποσοτητες πατημενο η τριμμενο στο μουλτι,με λιγο σουσαμι-λιγο νιζερ-λιγο καναβουρι (μονον ποικιλια Γαλλικου αν βρεις).
Το μυστικο ειναι στο λιγο,στερηση,επαναληψη κλπ. Για να το μαθουν γρηγορα.

Και σημερα να το κανεις θα φανε εστω λιγο .

----------


## 321mitsos

Το  έκανα Νίκο όπως είπες αλλά λίγα πράγματα. Θα δοκιμάσω και πάλι αυριο.
Η φώτο είναι μετά από 1 ώρα που τους έβαλα.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μπραβο ..ειναι υδαρη κανε αλευρι απο νυφαδες βρωμης και αφρατεψε την λιγο.
 Ουτε το νιζερ και το σουσαμι τρωνε.

Λιγο λιγο μην κουραστεις...αν δεν ειχαν νεοσσους θα σου ελεγα να γινεις πιο σκληρος για μερικες μερες.

Τουλαχιστον θα μαθουν οι νεοσσοι να τρωνε αφου ταιζονται εστω και λιγο με αυγο.

----------


## 321mitsos

Εντάξει τα μικρά έκανα και την συνταγή του Νίκου παλι σημερα και θα δουμε Πόσο τρώνε. 
Τα βλέπω ανησυχα λιγο μάλλον θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν παλι φωλιά.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Το ένα σημερα βγήκε από την φωλιά. Και η θυληκια προσπαθεί να τα διώξει για να κάνει αυγά παλι νομίζω.
Τα αφήνω όπως έχουν Έτσι;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 321mitsos

Η οικογένια σημερα...
Να βάλω φωλιά και υλικό η να περιμένω μερικές μέρες;τα βλέπω έτοιμα.
Το ένα έχει μείνει αρκετά πίσω,δεν ξέρω άμα την βγάλει.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εγω προσωπικα δεν βγαζω τις φωλιες ενδιαμεσα  .Ουτε το ειχες αναφερει εδω ... να υποθεσω ως σχετικα πρωτοπειρος στην συγκεκριμενη αναπαραγωγη , οπως και με την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου , καποιος θα σε συμβουλευει ... ποια η δικια του  γνωμη ; 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις φωλια και να εχεις μια με τσοχα και μια χωρις , σχετικα κοντα στο ιδιο μερος που ειχαν κανει την αλλη  .Ειδικα αν δεις αρνηση ταισματος στα μικρα , να μην καθυστερησεις καθολου .Για το μικρο αν οι γονεις συνεχιζουν και ταιζουν κανονικα , θα αργησει αλλα θα μεγαλωσει . Σιγουρα δεν εφταιγε για αυτο η αυγοτροφη (αν και δεν τις εχω σε υποληψη τις ετοιμες ) και για τα αλλα οχι , αλλα το οτι  επρεπε να βοηθηθει (χωρις να αφαιρεθει εντελως ) τις πρωτες μερες οταν εμενε πισω σε αναπτυξη και οταν δεν ειχε την επαρκη θερμοτητα με αποτελεσμα αποθεματα πρωτεινης να καιγονται για εξτρα παραγωγη ενεργειας 

Προσωπικα δεν βαζω αβραστους σπορους στην αυγοτροφη που δινω και αν καποια στιγμη το κανω , δεν το κανω σε υδαρη αυγοτροφη .Το γιατι θα το καταλαβεις αν δοκιμασεις να κανεις την τροφη φυτρα και την αφησεις χωρις ξεπλυμα κανα 8ωρο και παραπανω . Τοτε θα ειναι πιθανον ορατο ή θα το οσφρηστεις ...  Αλλοι το κανουν ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αυγοτροφη με βραστο αυγο εστω και υδαρη ,δεν μενει καν 3 ωρες στο κλουβι αν την τρωνε
Ο κυκλος αλλοιωσης υπο συνθηκες καταλληλες μετα απο 12 ωρες αρχιζει.

----------


## 321mitsos

Το μικρό πήγαινε καλά μέχρι χτες το βράδυ που ήρθα σπίτι και το βρήκα κάτω από πλέγμα του πατου...το έπιασα και το έβαλα παλι μεσα αλλά το πρωί το βρήκα πεθαμένο.δεν πειράζει..τα αλλά 2 πάνε μια χαρά.
Έχω βάλει μια καινούργια φωλιά εξωτερική με τσόχα. Ακομα δεν έχει κάνει.πιανει υλικό αλλά ακομα δεν την τελείωσε. 
Δημήτρη φύτρα προσπαθώ να κάνω αλλά συνέχεια μου μυρίζει...καθε 2 ωρες την πλενω .τη δεν κάνω καλα;Υπάρχει κάποιο αντισηπτικό " κάτι" τέτοιο να τα πλύνω ώστε να μην πιάνει μυκητες;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπορεις να τα βαλεις σε τουλι και να τα πλενεις πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ να κρεμας για φευγει το νερο
Επισης να βαλεις στο χωμα και μολις φτασει σε καποια ορισμενα εκατοστα τα κοβεις και τα δινεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι για το μικρο ...


Μας βαζεις φωτο το μιγμα για φυτρα που εχεις; τι σπορους χρησιμοποιεις;  δεν μου αρεσει αυτο που περιγραφεις .Ενα καλα ξεπλυμενο μιγμα αρχικα , μουλιασμενο για 6 με 8 ωρες και μετα πλενομενο καλα καθε 4-5 ωρες και στραγγιζομενο , δεν προλαβαινει να μυρισει ασχημα 

Δεν βαζω ποτε απολυμαντικα και καποια που κυκλοφορουν ως απολυμαντικα νερου , αν μπουνε στην ποσοτητα που ειναι επαρκης για να απολυμανουν το νερο , πανε στα φυτρα σε πολυ πυκνοτερη , γιατι αν ριξουμε σε 1 λιτρο νερο την ταδε ποσοτητα υγρου , αυτη θα απορροφηθει πολυ συντομα απο 100 γρ σπορων που θα μουλιασουμε πχ μεσα του ... Αν εχεις δει τη διαφημιση για τα φιλτρα νερου και πως τραβαει το χλωριο το λαχανικο που βαζει μεσα ο διαφημιστης , θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ....

----------


## jk21

Παντως κανενα καλης ποιοτητας και φρεσκαδας υλικο για φυτρα , δεν βρωμα τοσο ευκολα 


Θα ηθελα (χωρις να το ταισεις φυσικα ) εκτος απο αυτο , να ετοιμασεις και φυτρα με το μιγμα σπορων που ταιζεις , για να δουμε και εκει την ... φρεσκαδα του

----------


## 321mitsos

Η οικογένεια σημερα..
Και το μίγμα για φύτρα. Greg germinabile gardelini.θα δοκιμάσω να ξανά κάνω και με το κύριο μείγμα σπόρων. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε να ξανακανεις φυτρα και με αυτο σε μικρη ποσοτητα , ομως με καλο ξεπλυμα των σπορων , πριν τα μουλιασεις . Μετα μουλιασμα για 6 ωρες και μετα συχνο πλυσιμο καθε 4 ωρες  . Δοκιμασε επισης το ιδιο αφαιρωντας τους μεγαλους ηλιοσπορους που εχει εντος

περιμενω δοκιμη και στο βασικο μιγμα

----------


## adreas

> περιμενω δοκιμη και στο βασικο μιγμα


Γιατί  ρε   Δημήτρη  γράφουμε    έτσι   για  να  γράφουμε   κανονικό  μείγμα  δεν  κάνει για φύτρα   θα  βρωμάει   τα  έχουμε ξαναπεί…………………

----------


## jk21

Εγω Ανδρεα δεν γραφω για να γραφω  ... 


ζητησα δυο τεστ και το εκανα για συγκεκριμενους λογους :

Δινει ενα μιγμα για φυτρα , το οποιο προσπαθωντας να το κανει να φυτρωσει , βρωμαει (συμφωνα με λογια του Δημητρη ) πριν καν περασουν οι συνηθισμενες 4 ωρες που καθε τοσο το ξεπλενουμε  . Αρα πρεπει καταρχην σε αυτο να δουμε τι συμβαινει και του εδωσα καποιες οδηγιες , ωστε να γινει σωστα η διαδικασια , μην τυχον φταιει αυτη ή να δουμε αν τελικα εχουν ευθυνη οι σποροι (του << ειδικου >> μιγματος για φυτρα )  , δοκιμαζοντας επισης και χωρις μεγαλο ηλιοσπορο, για τον οποιο μου εχει τυχει οποτε εχω δοκιμασει , παντα να μουχλιαζει 

Ζητησα ομως και τεστ φυτρικοτητας στο κανονικο μιγμα , για δυο λογους . Ο πρωτος ειναι γιατι θελω να δω την ποιοτητα των βασικοτερων σπορων του . Διαφωνω μαζι σου στο οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην φυτρωνει ενα μιγμα ξηρων σπορων του εμποριου , εκτος του κανναβουριου , το οποιο πραγματι ακτινοβολουν για να μην φυτρωνει . Αν οι αλλοι σποροι δεν φυτρωνουν , ειτε ακτινοβολημενοι ειναι με οτι συνεπαγεται για τη μειωση της θρεπτικης αξιας τους , ειτε μπαγιατικοι .Κυριως με ενδιαφερει το δευτερο .... για αυτο θελω να προχωρησει τη διαδικασια μεχρι να φυτρωσουν , ακομα και επι 4ημερο , οχι φυσικα για να ταισει ενα τετοιο μιγμα μετα (σε καμμια περιπτωση και το εχω επισημανει !!! ) αλλα γιατι θελω να δουμε στην πορεια , τοσο τα αποτελεσματα σε οσμη , οσο και στο αν στη διαδικασια ξεκινησει να πιανει χνουδι (μουχλα - ασπεργιλλο ) .Αυτο που θα επρεπε ολοι να κανουμε αλλα δεν κανουμε .Αν το καναμε θα καταλαβαιναμε πολλα ... δεν θα συμβει σε ολους αλλα αρκετοι θα βρισκοταν μπροστα σε ... kinder εκπληξη  ...

Για ποιο λογο θεωρεις αποδεκτο οτι ενα κανονικο μιγμα ειναι λογικο να βρωμαει ; αλλο δεν φυτρωνει αλλο βρωμαει κιολας .Αν μαλιστα δεν καταλαβες , αυτο που του βρωμαει , ειναι το εμπορευομενο ως μιγμα για φυτρα

----------

